# «Η δίκη του πιθήκου» και του Δαρβίνου



## curry (Oct 8, 2008)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, αφορμή για προβληματισμό. Το βάζω ολόκληρο και εδώ θα το βρείτε από την εφημερίδα.

Της ΒΙΚΗΣ ΤΣΙΩΡΟΥ

Πολλά βιβλία εκδίδονται αυτή τη στιγμή ενόψει των διακοσίων χρόνων από τη γέννηση του μεγάλου Βρετανού φυσιοδίφη Κάρολου Δαρβίνου και των 150 χρόνων από τη συγγραφή του βιβλίου του «Η καταγωγή των ειδών».

Με τη δημοσίευσή του, το έργο αυτό του Δαρβίνου γνώρισε πολλές αρνητικές κριτικές, την αντίδραση της Εκκλησίας και πολλών συναδέλφων του, ωστόσο με το πέρασμα του χρόνου καθιερώθηκε -για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, τουλάχιστον- ως μια σοβαρή επιστημονική θεωρία. Ωστόσο, τα τελευταία χρόνια η υπόθεση του Δαρβίνου επανήλθε στο προσκήνιο, κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ, όπου η χριστιανική Δεξιά προσπαθεί με επιμονή να αντικαταστήσει στα σχολικά εγχειρίδια την εξελικτική θεωρία με αυτήν του «δημιουργισμού», η οποία συχνά απαντάται και με τον συγκαλυμμένο όρο του «ευφυούς σχεδιασμού». Δηλαδή, τη θεωρία σύμφωνα με την οποία ο κόσμος δημιουργήθηκε όπως ακριβώς περιγράφεται στη Βίβλο. Οσο για την προοδευτική ουμανιστική Αριστερά, από την οποία δέχονται επίσης βολές οι θεωρίες του Δαρβίνου, αυτή δεν του συγχωρεί ότι προσέφερε στους «κοινωνικούς δαρβινιστές» έννοιες όπως αυτή της «φυσικής επιλογής» και της «επιβίωσης των ανταγωνιστικότερων», που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως επιχειρήματα του πιο άγριου οικονομικού φιλελευθερισμού.

Η αρχή της αμφισβήτησης στη νεότερη εποχή έγινε το 1925, με την περίφημη «Δίκη του πιθήκου», όπου ο νεαρός καθηγητής Τζον Σκόουπς σε Γυμνάσιο του Ντέιτον, στο Τενεσί, καταδικάστηκε σε πρόστιμο 100 δολαρίων επειδή δίδασκε τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Πολύ αργότερα, με νόμο του 1981, αποφασίστηκε οι μαθητές να διδάσκονται κατά «ισοδύναμο» τρόπο τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης και τη θεωρία της δημιουργίας, αποδεκτή άποψη σε μια κοινωνία που είχε υποκύψει στην έννοια του πολιτικά ορθού. Ωστόσο, αυτός ο νόμος ύστερα από μερικούς μήνες κρίθηκε αντισυνταγματικός, ενώ τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια στην πολιτεία του Κάνσας αλλάζουν, ανά διετία σχεδόν, οι αποφάσεις για τη διδασκαλία ή μη της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου.

Ακόμη και στην Ευρώπη, σήμερα, εμφανίζεται διχογνωμία μεταξύ οπαδών της εξελικτικής θεωρίας και του δημιουργισμού.

Δύο βιβλία, το ένα του φιλοσόφου Πατρίκ Τορ, «L' Effet Darwin» υπερασπίζεται τις απόψεις του Δαρβίνου· το άλλο, του ιστορικού επιστήμονα Αντρέ Πισό, «Στις αρχές των φυλετικών θεωριών. Από τη Βίβλο στον Δαρβίνο» («Aux Origines des Theories raciales. De la Bible a Darwin») συνδέει τις θεωρίες του Δαρβίνου με ρατσιστικές λογικές.

Είναι άραγε ο Δαρβίνος ρατσιστής και ευγονικός; Αυτό ισχυρίζεται ο Αντρέ Πισό και σε ένα προηγούμενο βιβλίο του που είχε εκδοθεί το 2000, με τίτλο, «Η καθαρή κοινωνία, από τον Δαρβίνο στον Χίτλερ» («La societe pure. De Darwin a Hitler»).

«Από το 1871 ο Δαρβίνος εκφράζει την αντίθεσή του στον ρατσισμό, στην καταπίεση, στον μαλθουσιανισμό και κατά συνέπεια στον κοινωνικό δαρβινισμό και στον ευγονισμό. Η Αριστερά γνωρίζει σήμερα πως η παρ' ολίγον συνάντηση του Μαρξ με τον Δαρβίνο, παρά τον αρχικό θαυμασμό του πρώτου για τον δεύτερο, οφειλόταν στο ότι ο Μαρξ χρειάστηκε να αγωνιστεί από το 1862 ήδη κατά του κινδύνου που πρέσβευε ο κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός, χωρίς να περιμένει να τοποθετηθεί ο Δαρβίνος για τον άνθρωπο και τον πολιτισμό - δύο θέματα πάνω στα οποία είχε επίτηδες παραμείνει σιωπηλός έως το 1871», εξηγεί ο Τορ σε συνέντευξή του στον γαλλικό Τύπο. Οσο για το αν ο δαρβινισμός γέννησε τον ναζισμό, όπως ισχυρίζεται ο Πισό στο δικό του βιβλίο, ο Τορ απαντά: «Φυσικά, όχι. Ο Δαρβίνος απεχθανόταν την ωμότητα, ακόμη και προς τα ζώα. Ο ναζισμός γεννήθηκε από μια οικονομική και πολιτική κρίση και τη σύνδεσή της με ναρκισσιστικό τραύμα του εθνικού γερμανικού αισθήματος μετά την ήττα του 1918. Ο ακρωτηριασμός της συνολικής σκέψης του Δαρβίνου είναι ο κυριότερος λόγος της επιβίωσης απόψεων όπως αυτές του Πισό. Το να πει κανείς πως ο Δαρβίνος προετοίμασε την άνοδο του Χίτλερ, εξυπηρετεί τον Χίτλερ».

Δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ στην καρικατούρα!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Τώρα εγώ θα κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου. Ή μάλλον μια σημείωση/συμπλήρωση:

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες θεωρίες όσον αφορά την προέλευση της ζωής, τα γονίδια κλπ, διατυπωμένες από σοβαρούς επιστήμονες. Τα πρώτα πράγματα που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό:

Η θεωρία της πανσπερμίας (το ενδεχόμενο η ζωή/γενετικό υλικό να ήρθε από το διάστημα μέσω κομητών και διαστρικής σκόνης, βλ. μεγάλες επιδημίες σε σχέση με εμφάνιση κομητών, αναερόβιους οργανισμούς στη Γη που άνετα επιβιώνουν και στο διάστημα, οι υπεραστρονομικές πιθανότητες να ισχύει η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου, η οποία ακόμα δεν έχει αποδειχτεί... κλπ.)

Μερικά εισαγωγικά αρθράκια, εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia
http://www.panspermia.org/
http://www.physics4u.gr/articles/2003/panspermia.html

Και όσον αφορά τα "εγωιστικά" γονίδια και την ιδεολογική τους χρήση, ένα κάπως παλιό, αλλά σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον και επίκαιρο βιβλίο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_in_Our_Genes

Έτσι, κουβέντα να γίνεται... :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Δυο-τρεις βιαστικές παρατηρήσεις, γιατί το θέμα είναι ανεξάντλητο.

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω την απόδοση «η επιβίωση των ανταγωνιστικότερων» για το survival of the fittest. Θα ανοίξω νήμα, αργότερα.

Η δίκη του 1925 (Monkey trial) είναι γνωστή σαν «δίκη των *πιθήκων*».

Για τα άλλα, ξέρετε: είμαι δηλωμένος δαρβινιστής, μπορώ να είμαι αριστερός και να γελώ με κάποιες θεωρίες των αριστερών, και τη θεωρία της πανσπερμίας την αγνοώ στη λεπτομέρειά της, αλλά ο δαρβινισμός δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την καταγωγή των ειδών αλλά και με την εξέλιξή τους. Πάω να διαβάσω τι λέει η πανσπερμία γι' αυτό, μια και ο κοινωνικός δαρβινισμός αναφέρεται σε αυτή τη διάσταση.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Εμένα πάντως αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης των ειδών είναι ότι έχουν περάσει αιώνες, έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο να αναπαράγουν τις συνθήκες του μπιγκ-μπαγκ (ή να φιλοδοξούν να το κάνουν) κι ακόμα δεν έχουν καταφέρει να αποδείξουν τη Δαρβινική θεωρία.

Κι ένα λινκ ακόμα: http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/biology/b103/f01/web3/baird.html


----------



## curry (Oct 8, 2008)

Η θεωρία της πανσπερμίας φυσικά δεν αποκλείει να ισχύει η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου: με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να εξελίχθηκαν αυτοί οι "σπόροι ζωής" που, σύμφωνα με μερίδα της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, μας ήρθαν από το διάστημα. Προσωπικά την βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα θεωρία κι έχω διαβάσει αρκετά για το ζήτημα καθώς άπτεται και της αστρονομίας - που υπεραγαπώ.

Αμβρόσιε, φυσικά δεν είμαι επιστήμονας για να σε διαβεβαιώσω πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας για το τι έχει αποδειχτεί και τι όχι :). Όμως, τουλάχιστον για μένα, ο Δαρβίνος είναι ... αυταπόδεικτος! 
Θα σου δώσω ένα απλό παράδειγμα, που ξέρουν πολύ καλά όσοι ασχολούνται με την εκτροφή σκύλων ή γάτων: τα περισσότερα είδη σκύλων (ιδίως αυτά που λέμε του "σαλονιού") είναι ανθρώπινα δημιουργήματα: δηλαδή, πήραν κάποτε κάποιοι μια ήδη υπάρχουσα ράτσα και σιγά-σιγά, επιλέγοντας ποια ζώα θα ζευγάρωναν κάθε φορά, διασφάλιζαν το επιθυμητό μέγεθος, χρώμα, τρίχωμα, τύπο αυτιών κλπ. Πχ δες εδώ για το γιόρκσάιρ τεριέ.

Εμένα όλα αυτά μου βρωμάνε Δαρβίνο και θεωρία της εξέλιξης, την οποία πολύ ωραία εφάρμοσε ο άνθρωπος πριν καν αυτή να διατυπωθεί!

Τώρα, ένας λόγος που έβαλα το άρθρο εδώ είναι ένα ζήτημα που θίγει, κάτι που έχει συμβεί επανειλημμένα σε διάφορους επιστήμονες, φιλόσοφους κλπ: να παίρνει μια ομάδα (ό,τι κι αν εκπροσωπεί) ένα τμήμα μιας θεωρίας, να το πλασάρει όπως νομίζει και να προσάπτει στον εκάστοτε επιστήμονα, φιλόσοφο κλπ, πχ την ατομική βόμβα, την άνοδο του Χίτλερ στην εξουσία κλπ κλπ. Τελικά, ποιος είναι ο στόχος; Να βρεθεί εξιλαστήριο θύμα; Να κάνουν ορισμένοι ντόρο γύρω από το όνομά τους εκμεταλλευόμενοι τη φήμη κάποιου άλλου ανθρώπου - που συχνά έχει επενδύσει όλη του τη ζωή στην έρευνα κλπ; Δηλαδή, φταίνε οι πατέρες του θεάτρου που σήμερα υπάρχει ο Σεφερλής;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

curry said:


> Η θεωρία της πανσπερμίας φυσικά δεν αποκλείει να ισχύει η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου: με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να εξελίχθηκαν αυτοί οι "σπόροι ζωής" που, σύμφωνα με μερίδα της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, μας ήρθαν από το διάστημα.



Μερικοί λένε ότι αυτές οι δύο θεωρίες αποκλείονται αμοιβαία, άλλοι λένε όχι. Αν δεις το τελευταίο λινκ που έδωσα, έχει ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο που μιλάει γι' αυτό. 



curry said:


> Αμβρόσιε, φυσικά δεν είμαι επιστήμονας για να σε διαβεβαιώσω πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας για το τι έχει αποδειχτεί και τι όχι :). Όμως, τουλάχιστον για μένα, ο Δαρβίνος είναι ... αυταπόδεικτος!



'Ντάξει, ούτε κι εγώ είμαι επιστήμονας. Και να ήμουν, ούτε και θα άλλαζε κάτι, γιατί ούτε κι αυτοί έχουν απτές και καθολικές αποδείξεις. 

Πώς το βλέπω εγώ: υπάρχει ένα άπειρο σύμπαν (γαλαξίες και άλλοι γαλαξίες), ο πλανήτης μας είναι λιγότερο από σταγόνα στον ωκεανό...και μετά λένε ότι εξελιχθήκαμε από τον πίθηκο, γιατί δεν ξέρω κι εγώ ποιο ποσοστό του γενετικού μας υλικού είναι κοινό (70-80%, ίσως και κάτι άλλο, θα σε γελάσω).

Αλλά εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται σαν να λένε ότι παίρνεις ένα κιλό πατάτες και 800 γραμμάρια κρεμμύδια και επειδή αυτά τα δύο έχουν 200 γρ. διαφορά, είναι το ίδιο.

Τι να σου πω... απόψεις είναι αυτές. Σεβαστές πάντα.

Ουφ, με σύγχυσαν πάλι τα εγωιστικά γονίδια. Θα πάω να δω το Contact για να ηρεμήσω...


----------



## curry (Oct 8, 2008)

Εμ, νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως άστοχο το παράδειγμα με τα πατατοκρέμμυδα... Η γάτα και ο άνθρωπος είναι θηλαστικά, αλλά κανείς δεν ισχυρίζεται ότι έχουμε κάποια συγγένεια πέραν αυτής. Έτσι, δεν είναι ποσοτική η διαφορά, αλλά ποιοτική. Όπως οι γάτες μοιάζουν με τα λιοντάρια, έτσι κι εμείς μοιάζουμε με τους πιθήκους. Σαν το λεμόνι με το λάιμ, ένα πράγμα :)
Ξαφνικά μου ήρθε όρεξη για μοχίτο...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

curry said:


> Εμ, νομίζω ότι είναι κάπως άστοχο το παράδειγμα με τα πατατοκρέμμυδα...



Δεν το λέω κυριολεκτικά, αλλά μεταφορικά. Αυτά τα 200 γραμμάρια σε ένα χαοτικό σύστημα όπως είναι το ανθρώπινο σώμα είναι *τεράστια* διαφορά. Εδώ ένα γονίδιο πάει στραβά κι αρχίζουν τα χίλια μύρια. Τεσπα, τα κρεμμύδια και τις πατάτες τα χρησιμοποίησα μεταφορικά μόνο...

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μοιάζουμε στους πιθήκους. Ίσως το _σώμα_ να μοιάζει. Αλλά η ερώτηση είναι: *είμαστε το σώμα μας;* Κι ο νους που βρίσκεται; Mέσα στο σώμα ή έξω από αυτό; Νομίζω ότι έχει αποδειχτεί επιστημονικά ότι υπάρχουν δύο νόες εκ των οποίων ο ένας μπορεί και προβάλλεται εκτός του σώματος, βλ. remote viewing.

:)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι μοιάζουμε στους πιθήκους. Ίσως το σώμα να μοιάζει.


Φαντάζομαι έχεις ακούσει και ότι πολλά είδη πιθήκων μεταδίδουν γνώση από γενιά σε γενιά, σε διάφορους τομείς της καθημερινότητάς τους, ακόμα και επίκτητη γνώση, καθώς και ότι υπάρχουν ορισμένα είδη τα οποία έχουν κοινωνική δομή που πλησιάζει πολύ αυτήν του ανθρώπου, δηλαδή φροντίζουν και παρέχουν τροφή ακόμα και στα γηραιά μέλη της οικογένειάς τους, όπως η μητέρα τους και ο πατέρας τους.


----------



## curry (Oct 8, 2008)

Δες το Monkey Diaries, μια σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ για την κοινωνική ζωή των χιμπατζήδων στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον. Εκεί θα δεις τόσο συναρπαστικές ομοιότητες με την ανθρώπινη κοινωνία και την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά (χρήση εργαλείων, κατασκευή πρωτόγονων κρεβατιών, πατρική, μητρική, αδελφική, φιλική αγάπη, μίσος, βιασμοί, ξύλο και φωνές για ψύλλου πήδημα, συμμαχίες για την ανατροπή του αρχηγού, νάζια και τερτίπια) που πιστεύω ότι θα μπεις σε αρκετές σκέψεις. Η ψυχούλα τους δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τη δική μας. Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά επικοινωνιακό! 

Τέλος, διάβασε ή δες ό,τι μπορείς για την Jane Goodall.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Τα έχω ακούσει αυτά (αν και το συγκεκριμένο ντοκυμαντέρ δεν το έχω δει), αλλά η διαφορά δεν παραμένει τεράστια; 

Κι εγώ με το μυαλό μου θα ήθελα να κάνω την εξής αφελέστατη και παιδική ερώτηση σε έναν επιστήμονα: πως και δεν έχουμε δει τώρα τελευταία κανέναν πίθηκο να γίνεται άνθρωπος; (ή τους εξωγήινους να προσγειώνονται στην πλατεία Συντάγματος; ) :)

Λένε ότι ήταν μια τυχαία μετάλλαξη του γενετικού υλικού και περάσαμε από τον πίθηκο στον άνθρωπο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είμαστε το ίδιο; Τι μας ορίζει;

Και πάλι η ερώτηση: ακόμα κι αν αποδειχτεί πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι *όντως* το ανθρώπινο σώμα κατάγεται από τον πίθηκο, η ερώτηση παραμένει. Εμείς είμαστε το σώμα μας;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Α, όλα κι όλα, όποιος θεωρεί ότι δεν έχει αποδειχτεί η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου, να μην περιμένει να το κάνουμε εδώ τώρα — δεν τσιμπάω. :)

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η μετάφραση και το γνωστό πρόβλημα με το ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου και τη λανθασμένη μετάφραση σε ελληνικό ενικό. Γιατί είδα και άλλα «δίκη του πιθήκου» και συγχίστηκα (βλ. νήμα _διευκρινώ ή διευκρινίζω_).

Λέμε ότι _ο άνθρωπος κατάγεται «από τον πίθηκο»_ (λανθασμένη διατύπωση από την επιστημονική σκοπιά — αναφέρομαι στο «κατάγεται»), δηλαδή «από τους πιθήκους», αλλά «η δίκη του πιθήκου» δίνει μια εντελώς λανθασμένη εικόνα για τη δίκη. Άποψή μου, έτσι; Δεν είναι απόλυτο, όσο, ας πούμε, ότι το monkey cage είναι «το κλουβί των πιθήκων». Αλλά ήθελα να προσθέσω μια ωραία παράθεση της W. από τη δίκη των πιθήκων (την έχω μελετήσει σε βάθος και έχω δει και δύο ή τρεις ταινίες γι' αυτήν). Λέει για τον Bryan (το δικηγόρο των δημιουργιστών):
Bryan chastised evolution for teaching children that humans were but one of (precisely) 35,000 types of mammals and bemoaned the fact that human beings were descended "Not even from American monkeys, but from old world monkeys". ​


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Εμένα ο ενικός δεν μ' ενοχλεί και τόσο πολύ. 'Ίσως επειδή το έχω συνηθίσει ή ίσως επειδή αναφέρεται στο είδος ως σύνολο, δηλ. πως λέμε η γάτα, ο σκύλος, το άλογο είναι κατοικίδια ζώα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2008)

Δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για πίθηκο όπως μιλάμε για άνθρωπο, π.χ. η δράση του ανθρώπου στο περιβάλλον;

Παρένθεση και στα προλεχθέντα: δεν μπορούμε να δούμε την εξέλιξη κανενός πράγματος με τα μάτια μας. Αν σκεφτούμε, π.χ., ότι στη γεωλογία τα 10.000 χρόνια που χρειάζονται για το σχηματισμό ορισμένων πετρωμάτων θεωρούνται μια στιγμή, εμείς στη ζωή μας όχι πίθηκο δε θα δούμε να εξελίσσεται, αλλά ούτε κουνούπι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Palavra said:


> εμείς στη ζωή μας όχι πίθηκο δε θα δούμε να εξελίσσεται, αλλά ούτε κουνούπι.


Ακριβώς. Οι μελέτες γίνονται μέσα από τα απολιθώματα. Ωστόσο, έγραψε ήδη η Curry για τα ζώα, και μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε με τα μάτια μας, εγώ τουλάχιστον μπορώ που έχω και τα χρόνια, τις διαφορές που έχει κάνει η διατροφή στον σωματότυπο των Νεοελλήνων. Κυρίως προς τα πάνω. (Το προς τα έξω είναι άλλου είδους πρόβλημα.)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Δεν μίλησα για τη δική μας ζωή. Δεν είμαι τόσο αφελής ώστε να περιμένω τον πίθηκο αύριο να γίνει άνθρωπος. Αλλά πότε ήταν το τελευταίο μεγάλο πέρασμα. Ξέρουμε τι έγινε τότε; Απ' αυτά που έχω ακούσει, όχι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν μίλησα για τη δική μας ζωή. Δεν είμαι τόσο αφελής ώστε να περιμένω τον πίθηκο αύριο να γίνει άνθρωπος. Αλλά πότε ήταν το τελευταίο μεγάλο πέρασμα. Ξέρουμε τι έγινε τότε; Απ' αυτά που έχω ακούσει, όχι.


Ο πίθηκος δεν θα γίνει ποτέ άνθρωπος. Αυτό που λέει η επιστήμη είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος και ο χιμπαντζής έχουν κοντινούς κοινούς προγόνους. Και κοινό μακρινό πρόγονο την... αμοιβάδα.

Πέρασμα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν μίλησα για τη δική μας ζωή. Δεν είμαι τόσο αφελής ώστε να περιμένω τον πίθηκο αύριο να γίνει άνθρωπος. Αλλά πότε ήταν το τελευταίο μεγάλο πέρασμα. Ξέρουμε τι έγινε τότε; Απ' αυτά που έχω ακούσει, όχι.


Αμβρόσιε, εγώ τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα ότι μίλησες. 


Ambrose said:


> Κι εγώ με το μυαλό μου θα ήθελα να κάνω την εξής αφελέστατη και παιδική ερώτηση σε έναν επιστήμονα: *πως και δεν έχουμε δει τώρα τελευταία* κανέναν πίθηκο να *γίνεται *άνθρωπος;


Και μία ακόμα παρατήρηση: τα συμπεράσματα εξάγονται βάσει παρατηρήσεων και ευρημάτων, καθώς σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις η εξέλιξη χρειάζεται εκατομμύρια χρόνια για να γίνει. Μερικά παραδείγματα στους συνδέσμους που ακολουθούν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_of_the_horse
http://chem.tufts.edu/science/evolution/horseevolution.htm


----------



## Lina (Oct 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν είμαι τόσο αφελής ώστε να περιμένω τον πίθηκο αύριο να γίνει άνθρωπος.



Αυτό ήταν το επιχείρημα με το οποίο ο θεολόγος μας κατέρριπτε τη δαρβινική θεωρία.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως ένα δεν καταλαβαίνω: αν πιστεύει κανείς ότι υπάρχει Θεός, για ποιο λόγο η δαρβινική θεωρία να αποκλείει την ύπαρξή του; Δηλαδή αποκλείεται ο Θεός να έχει δημιουργήσει τον κόσμο έτσι ώστε να εξελίσσεται όπως λέει ο Δαρβίνος; Πρέπει ντε και ναι να έφτιαξε τον κόσμο σε 7 μέρες; Για να έχει οπωσδήποτε δίκιο π.χ. η εκκλησία πρέπει να έχουν άδικο όλοι οι άλλοι; 

Απορία ορμώμενη από το θεολόγο της Λίνας αλλά και από τον δικό μας


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Οι δημιουργιστές είναι μια μερίδα των θεϊστών. Μπορεί να είναι πολλοί στην Αμερική, αλλά πόσοι να είναι πια στην Αγγλία ή στην Ελλάδα; Και με την ευκαιρία, ορολογία. Από το _The God Delusion_ του Dawkins (_Η περί Θεού αυταπάτη_):

Let's remind ourselves of the terminology. A *theist* believes in a supernatural intelligence who, in addition to his main work of creating the universe in the first place, is still around to oversee and influence the subsequent fate of his initial creation. In many theistic belief systems, the deity is intimately involved in human affairs. He answers prayers; forgives or punishes sins; intervenes in the world by performing miracles; frets about good and bad deeds, and knows when we do them (or even think of doing them). A *deist*, too, believes in a supernatural intelligence, but one whose activities were confined to setting up the laws that govern the universe in the first place. The deist God never intervenes thereafter, and certainly has no specific interest in human affairs. *Pantheists* don't believe in a supernatural God at all, but use the word God as a nonsupernatural synonym for Nature, or for the Universe, or for the lawfulness that governs its workings. Deists differ from theists in that their God does not answer prayers, is not interested in sins or confessions, does not read our thoughts and does not intervene with capricious miracles. Deists differ from pantheists in that the deist God is some kind of cosmic intelligence, rather than the pantheist's metaphoric or poetic synonym for the laws of the universe. Pantheism is sexed-up atheism. Deism is watered-down theism.

Ας θυμηθούμε την ορολογία. Ένας *θεϊστής* πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη μιας υπερφυσικής διάνοιας η οποία, εκτός από το κύριο έργο της, τη Δημιουργία του Σύμπαντος, εξακολουθεί να «κυκλοφορεί ανάμεσά μας», για να επιβλέπει και να επηρεάζει το πεπρωμένο της αρχικής της Δημιουργίας. Σε πολλά θεϊστικά συστήματα πίστης, η θεότητα έχει ενεργή ανάμειξη στις ανθρώπινες υποθέσεις. Ο Θεός αποκρίνεται σε προσευχές, συγχωρεί ή τιμωρεί αμαρτίες, παρεμβαίνει στον κόσμο κάνοντας θαύματα, χολοσκάει για τις καλές και τις κακές μας πράξεις, και ξέρει πότε τις κάνουμε (ή ακόμη και πότε σκεπτόμαστε να τις κάνουμε). Ο *ντεϊστής* πιστεύει και εκείνος σε μια υπερφυσική διάνοια, της οποίας ωστόσο οι δραστηριότητες περιορίστηκαν πρωτίστως στον καθορισμό των νόμων που κυβερνούν το Σύμπαν. Ο ντεϊστικός Θεός δεν παρεμβαίνει πλέον – και πάντως δεν έχει κανένα ενδιαφέρον για τις ανθρώπινες υποθέσεις. Οι *πανθεϊστές* δεν πιστεύουν καθόλου στην ύπαρξη οποιουδήποτε υπερφυσικού Θεού, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη «Θεός» ως ένα μη υπερφυσικό συνώνυμο για τη Φύση ή το Σύμπαν ή για τους νόμους που διέπουν τη λειτουργία του. Οι ντεϊστές διαφέρουν από τους θεϊστές κατά το ότι ο Θεός τους δεν απαντά σε προσευχές, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για αμαρτίες ή για εξομολογήσεις, δεν διαβάζει τις σκέψεις μας και δεν παρεμβαίνει με καπριτσιόζικα θαύματα. Οι ντεϊστές διαφέρουν από τους πανθεϊστές κατά το ότι ο Θεός των ντεϊστών είναι ένα είδος κοσμικής διάνοιας, και όχι το μεταφορικό ή το ποιητικό συνώνυμο των πανθεϊστών για τους νόμους του Σύμπαντος. Ο πανθεϊσμός είναι φτιασιδωμένος αθεϊσμός. Ο ντεϊσμός είναι νερωμένος θεϊσμός.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

@Nickel: από αυτό που ονομάζουμε σήμερα πίθηκος, όχι. Αλλά από κάποιου είδους πιθηκοειδές, μάλλον ναι, ενώ οι σημερινοί μας πίθηκοι είναι πρώτα μας ξαδέρφια. Αυτό δε, χωρίς να μπορούν να εικάσουν καν ποιος είναι αυτός ο κοινός πρόγονος. Μην λες όμως "η επιστήμη πιστεύει αυτό", γιατί είναι πολλοί οι επιστήμονες που δεν το πιστεύουν, δεν φοβούνται να το πούνε και να συνεχίζουν να ψάχνουν στη σφαίρα του επιστητού.

@Palavra: Συγγνώμη αν δεν ήμουν σαφής. Με το σήμερα, εννοώ τα τελευταία 5-10 χιλιάδες χρόνια που είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη ιστορία. Έχουν παρατηρηθεί αλλαγές, μεταλλάξεις που να συνηγορούν υπέρ; Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω.

Δεν ξέρουμε τι εννοεί η Γένεση με τις 7 ημέρες. Μερικοί μεταφυσικοί λένε ότι ο Θεός και η δημιουργία είναι ακόμα στην πρώτη τους ημέρα! Και όχι, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πιστεύεις στο Θεό και να απορρίπτεις τον Δαρβίνο ή το αντίθετο. Απλά, εμένα προσωπικά, αυτή η θεωρία ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν με ικανοποίησε. Αισθάνομαι απλά ότι δεν είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2008)

Ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσα παραπάνω δείχνει ότι η μελέτη για την εξέλιξη του αλόγου αφορά μια περίοδο πολλών εκατομμυρίων ετών, οπότε τα 5000 μπροστά σε μια τέτοια περίοδο είναι φτέρνισμα. Άρα, Αμβρόσιε, μάλλον πρέπει να μιλήσουμε με άλλες χρονικές περιόδους, επομένως η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου θα είναι ναι.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Η (τρομακτική για μένα) άποψη του κυρίου Ken Ham για το θέμα της δημιουργίας και της εξέλιξης:





και μια βόλτα στο χολιγουντιανό Μουσείο της Δημιουργίας που έχει στήσει κάπου στο Σινσινάτι του Οχάιο.

Εξαιρετικό το κείμενο, Nickel, ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

Εντάξει, πώς κάνεις έτσι; Στο κάτω κάτω, το μπανεράκι τους εκεί λέει:






.

*Δεν λέει:*


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Όπως κι αν έχει, ο κόσμος είναι έτσι όπως είναι. Κάποιοι τον βλέπουν κάπως, κάποιοι άλλοι κάπως αλλιώς. Θετικό ως θαυμαστό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αρνητικό ως καταστροφικό σε άλλες. Μόνο που, μέσα από αυτή τη συζήτηση, σκέφτομαι αναπόφευκτα ότι, το πρόβλημα του ανθρώπου μερικές φορές είναι ότι νομίζει πως οφείλει να ξεχωρίζει από τα υπόλοιπα πλάσματα, σαν να έχει μια αποστολή που άλλο πλάσμα δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί, σαν να γεννήθηκε από το τίποτα κι όχι από το υλικό που αποτελεί ολόκληρο το σύμπαν. Και ίσως Θα πρέπει να συλλογιστούμε κατά πόσον αυτό ακριβώς το χαρακτηριστικό βύθισε - και βυθίζει - τον κόσμο σε σκοτεινές περιόδους.
Προτιμώ να παρατηρώ τον μικρόκοσμο γύρω μου και να ενθουσιάζομαι σε βαθμό συγκίνησης με τις ομοιότητες που έχω με τον σκύλο μου. Νιώθω ότι μαθαίνω πράγματα τα οποία είναι εδώ, μπροστά μου, απτά και αληθινά. Και τόσο μακρινά και υπερφυσικά αν κανείς δεν έχει μάτια να τα δει.


----------



## Surprisa (Oct 9, 2008)

Και μια ωραία μέρα ένα από τα παιδάκια που απαρτίζουν το ακροατήριο του Ken Ham, σε μια κρίση μεγαλομανίας δίνει την παρακάτω τρομακτική διάλεξη-παράσταση για τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Θα μπορούσε, τέλος πάντων. Δώστε βάση στο χέρι πίσω από την πλάτη και τις μεγάλες βάτες. Κουτσαβάκι σκέτο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Μα δεν είναι μόνο αυτός που πιστεύει τέτοια πράγματα. Είναι πολύς κόσμος στην Αμερική και όχι μόνο που πιστεύει αυτά τα πράγματα, ότι ο Θεός δημιούργησε το σύμπαν και τον άνθρωπο. Μια θεωρία είναι αυτά που λέει ο κύριος Χαμ, όπως μια θεωρία είναι και αυτά που πιστεύει ο Ντώκινς, ο Δαρβίνος και τα εγωιστικά γονίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 9, 2008)

Μάλιστα. Δηλαδή, από τη μία έχουμε τη μέθοδο ραδιοχρονολόγησης (με μικρές αποκλίσεις, ναι, αλλά μη μου πείτε ότι αμφισβητείται και η ημιζωή του άνθρακα, θα φάω τις κοτσίδες μου!)
Και από την άλλη, το αμίμητο του προαναφερθέντος «μουσείου»: *Designed by a former Universal Studios exhibit director* [...]

Φυσικά, τα άλλα μουσεία που έχουν κανονικούς σκελετούς δεινοσαύρων τα έχουν φτιάξει τσαρλατάνοι που θέλουν να κάνουν τον άνθρωπο να ξεστρατίσει από το δρόμο του θεού. In Universal Studios we trust.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

Το τρομακτικό δεν είναι τόσο αυτά που λέει, η θεωρία του δηλαδή, όσο το οτι έφτιαξε ένα «μουσείο» στο οποίο παρατίθενται πλάι-πλάι η τεκμηριωμένη προϊστορία με την φτιαχτή - σαν σκηνικό βιβλικής υπερπαραγωγής- «ιστορία» με στόχο να γίνει πιστευτή σαν να υπάρχουν και γι αυτήν τεκμήρια! Δηλαδή, σαν να μην επαρκεί πια η μεταφυσική πίστη, χρειάζονται και απτές «αποδείξεις». Αυτό πια είναι εξαπάτηση που γίνεται και επικίνδυνη, καθώς απευθύνεται σε παιδιά που δεν είναι σε θέση να ξεχωρίσουν το αληθινό από το σκηνικό. 
Πολλοί επιστήμονες αντιδρούν και επιτίθενται στον κ.Ham με άρθρα  και συλλογή υπογραφών.

edit: με πρόλαβε (και με κάλυψε) η palavra...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Κατάλαβα. Ο τίτλος αυτού θα έπρεπε να είναι "Only in America".


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Μια θεωρία είναι αυτά που λέει ο κύριος Χαμ, όπως μια θεωρία είναι και αυτά που πιστεύει ο Ντώκινς, ο Δαρβίνος και τα εγωιστικά γονίδια.



Πρώτα απ' όλα, και η βαρύτητα μια θεωρία είναι, οπότε βούτα απ' τον πέμπτο όροφο άφοβα. 

Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το Δαρβίνο στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον Ντώκινς. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας στον πλανήτη ο οποίος απορρίπτει τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης (και δημοσιεύει σε κανονικά επιστημονικά περιοδικά, όχι σε ιδιωτικές εκδόσεις), ενώ υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν συμφωνούν με το εγωιστικό γονίδιο κ.λπ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2008)

curry said:


> Όπως κι αν έχει, ο κόσμος είναι έτσι όπως είναι. Κάποιοι τον βλέπουν κάπως, κάποιοι άλλοι κάπως αλλιώς. Θετικό ως θαυμαστό σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αρνητικό ως καταστροφικό σε άλλες. Μόνο που, μέσα από αυτή τη συζήτηση, σκέφτομαι αναπόφευκτα ότι, το πρόβλημα του ανθρώπου μερικές φορές είναι ότι νομίζει πως οφείλει να ξεχωρίζει από τα υπόλοιπα πλάσματα, σαν να έχει μια αποστολή που άλλο πλάσμα δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί, σαν να γεννήθηκε από το τίποτα κι όχι από το υλικό που αποτελεί ολόκληρο το σύμπαν. Και ίσως Θα πρέπει να συλλογιστούμε κατά πόσον αυτό ακριβώς το χαρακτηριστικό βύθισε - και βυθίζει - τον κόσμο σε σκοτεινές περιόδους.
> Προτιμώ να παρατηρώ τον μικρόκοσμο γύρω μου και να ενθουσιάζομαι σε βαθμό συγκίνησης με τις ομοιότητες που έχω με τον σκύλο μου. Νιώθω ότι μαθαίνω πράγματα τα οποία είναι εδώ, μπροστά μου, απτά και αληθινά. Και τόσο μακρινά και υπερφυσικά αν κανείς δεν έχει μάτια να τα δει.



Πού είναι εκείνα τα σύμβολα που λέγαμε οτι θα μπαίνουν όταν θέλουμε να χειροκροτήσουμε κάποιον; Πολύ μου αρέσει αυτό που λες, όπως το λες! Και το βάζω και σε παράθεση για να ξαναδιαβαστεί! 
Δεν πειράζει, βάζω δικό μου μπαρμπαδάκι...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Πρώτα απ' όλα, και η βαρύτητα μια θεωρία είναι, οπότε βούτα απ' τον πέμπτο όροφο άφοβα.



Αυτό δεν είναι επιχείρημα (και δεν είναι και αλήθεια, απ΄όσο ξέρω). :)



agezerlis said:


> Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το Δαρβίνο στην ίδια κατηγορία με τον Ντώκινς. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας στον πλανήτη ο οποίος απορρίπτει τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης (και δημοσιεύει σε κανονικά επιστημονικά περιοδικά, όχι σε ιδιωτικές εκδόσεις), ενώ υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν συμφωνούν με το εγωιστικό γονίδιο κ.λπ.



Έχω παραθέσει συνδέσμους με ονόματα και βιβλία. Δεν είμαι βέβαια ούτε βιολόγος, ούτε επιστήμονας εν γένει. Τώρα, ποιος είναι ο σοβαρός επιστήμονας, δεν ξέρω. Τον Μπρούνο, τον Γαλιλαίο και όλους αυτούς τι τους κάνανε; Και όχι μόνο επιστήμονες, αλλά οποιονδήποτε τόλμαγε να παρουσιάσει ιδέες που ήταν περίεργες για την εποχή και το κατεστημένο. Μην το πιάσουμε αυτό, γιατί δεν θα τελειώσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

Καλέ, έχουν περάσει τα χρόνια της Ιεράς Εξέτασης. Ας μην κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με εκείνο το παρελθόν. Σήμερα οι παρεπιστήμονες είναι ίσως πολλαπλάσιοι των επιστημόνων, και έχουν βήματα και τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς και χιλιάδες τρόπους να σπείρουν το εμπόρευμά τους (γιατί συχνότατα πρόκειται αποκλειστικά για εμπόρευμα — πολλές φορές αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο και οι ίδιοι πιστεύουν τις μπαρούφες τους). Εκεί που δεν μπορούν να μπουν είναι τα επιστημονικά περιοδικά, όπου πρέπει να περάσουν από peer review. Οπότε ας μη βάζουμε τις θεωρίες που μας ανεβάζουν στους αιθέρες, μας στέλνουν στο φεγγάρι, μας επιτρέπουν να παίζουμε με το DNA μας, να ερευνούμε το παρελθόν του πλανήτη με χίλιους-δυο τρόπους, να βλέπουμε στην άλλη άκρη του διαστήματος (που λέει ο λόγος), όλα αυτά, στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την τσαρλατανιά του καθενός. Η επιστημονική κοινότητα δεν έχει σήμερα παρωπίδες!

Αν υπάρχει μία θεωρία που θεωρείς ότι κακώς δεν έχει γίνει δεκτή από την επιστημονική κοινότητα, να εξηγήσουμε _γιατί_ δεν έχει γίνει δεκτή. Αλλά όχι τσουβαλοποιήσεις!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εκεί που δεν μπορούν να μπουν είναι τα επιστημονικά περιοδικά, όπου πρέπει να περάσουν από peer review.



Ακριβώς. Η Ιερά Εξέταση έχει μεν περάσει (αν και στην Ελλάδα δεν ήρθε και γι΄αυτό το λόγο δεν έφυγε ποτέ ;), αλλά η ανθρώπινη φύση παραμένει η ίδια. Και το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο, είναι κατεστημένο και κάθε κατεστημένο ασκεί εξουσία. Είναι νόμος, αν θες (της φύσης, της ανθρώπινης φύσης, της κοινωνίας; )



nickel said:


> Η επιστημονική κοινότητα δεν έχει σήμερα παρωπίδες!


Εγώ αυτό δεν το πιστεύω και δεν το βλέπω για να είμαι ελικρινής. Και μόνο τα βιβλία του Ντώκινς είναι ο ορισμός της παρωπίδας (για μένα).



nickel said:


> Αν υπάρχει μία θεωρία που θεωρείς ότι κακώς δεν έχει γίνει δεκτή από την επιστημονική κοινότητα, να εξηγήσουμε _γιατί_ δεν έχει γίνει δεκτή. Αλλά όχι τσουβαλοποιήσεις!



Ε, όχι και τσουβαλοποίηση! Ποιος έκανε τσουβαλοποίηση; Αλλά τόσο πολύ πια έχει εξελιχτεί σήμερα ο άνθρωπος; Και είναι σήμερα όλα τόσο αθώα και ανοιχτά; Η επιστημονική έρευνα (που θέλει πολλά φράγκα για να γίνει) υπακούει και κατευθύνεται μόνο από τις πάναγνες επιταγές της ηθικής, πνευματικής και υλικής τελείωσης του ανθρώπου; Ξεχνάμε την κατάσταση του περιβάλλοντός μας και πως έχει γίνει σήμερα σε χρόνο ρεκόρ; Γιατί από το 1945 (άντε 1960) μέχρι σήμερα, αυτό που έχει γίνει, έχει γίνει σε χρόνο ρεκόρ, έτσι;


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 9, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Και το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο, είναι κατεστημένο και κάθε κατεστημένο ασκεί εξουσία. Είναι νόμος, αν θες (της φύσης, της ανθρώπινης φύσης, της κοινωνίας; )



Θα φέρω ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα από τη φυσική: ο Brian Josephson όταν ανακάλυψε το φαινόμενο Josephson (το οποίο δεν το λέγανε έτσι ακόμα εκείνο τον καιρό  ) ήταν ένας 22-χρονος φοιτητής. Όταν λοιπόν έκανε την πρόβλεψή του, ο John Bardeen (που είχε ήδη κερδίσει το πρώτο του Νόμπελ ενώ ήταν σίγουρο ότι αργότερα θα του έδιναν και δεύτερο - όπερ και εγένετο), τεράστια φιγούρα στο χώρο, είπε δημόσια πως αυτά που έλεγε ο Josephson ήταν λάθος. Συνήθως ό,τι έλεγε o Bardeen η κοινότητα το έπαιρνε ως δεδομένο, καθώς δεν έκανε σχεδόν ποτέ λάθη. Ο Josephson επέμεινε και στο τέλος ο Bardeen και η υπόλοιπη κοινότητα πείστηκαν για του λόγου το αληθές. Μετά από λίγα χρόνια ο Josephson κέρδισε κι αυτός το βραβείο Νόμπελ.

Τώρα, ίσως επειδή έκανε τη σπουδαιότερη δουλειά του σε τόσο νεαρή ηλικία, ο Josephson αργότερα βασικά έχασε την ισορροπία του και άρχισε να μιλάει για παραψυχολογίες, ενοποίηση νου-ύλης κ.λπ. Τα άρθρα του τώρα, παρ' όλο που είναι νομπελίστας, δεν γίνονται δεκτά σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά σχεδόν ποτέ, επειδή αυτά που λένε είναι αρλούμπες. 

Βλέπεις γιατί το αναφέρω αυτό το παράδειγμα: όταν ήταν άσημος πιτσιρικάς μπορούσε να δημοσιεύει, και αφού απάντησε στις κριτικές αναγνωρίστηκε και ως σπουδαίος επιστήμονας και κέρδισε το Νόμπελ. Όταν όμως, ενώ ήταν ήδη Νομπελίστας, άρχισε να λέει μη επιστημονικές μπούρδες το όνομά του δε σήμαινε τίποτα. Το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο ασφαλώς και παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο: το θέμα όμως είναι ότι αν αυτά που λες είναι σοβαρά τότε μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχεις πείσει την κοινότητα.

Έδιτ: σχετικά με το Γαλιλαίο, τον Κοπέρνικο κ.λπ. ανεβάζω ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί γιατί τα όσα παπαγαλίζει τόσος πολύς κόσμος πάνω στο θέμα είναι πολύ επιφανειακά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2008)

Αμβρόσιε, με άλλα λόγια (να δούμε πού θα βρούμε άκρη ή κοινά σημεία):

Το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο είναι αυτό που δέχτηκε τον Κοπέρνικο και όλες τις υπόλοιπες ανακαλύψεις. Για κάποια πράγματα χρειάζεται χρόνο, και ξέρουμε, ας πούμε, πόσον καιρό τού πήρε να δεχτεί τις θεωρίες του Δαρβίνου ή του Αϊνστάιν. Από την άλλη, σήμερα δεν δέχεται, ας πούμε, την αστρολογία (και υποθέτω ότι δεν θα τη δεχτεί ποτέ). Ωστόσο, αυτό που ξεχωρίζει τον πραγματικό επιστήμονα από τον τσαρλατάνο είναι ότι ο πρώτος επιθυμεί την αλήθεια. Μπορεί κάποιοι ή πολλοί επιστήμονες να ζουν, για λίγο ή πολύ, σε μια πλάνη, να υποστηρίζουν πεισματικά απόψεις που καταρρίπτονται από νέα δεδομένα, να ξεπουλιούνται μερικοί σε ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα. Όμως ο κορμός της επιστημονικής κοινότητας επιθυμεί την αλήθεια. Και αργά ή γρήγορα εκεί καταλήγει. Πρέπει να δεχτούμε αυτή την καλή προαίρεση, αλλιώς τζάμπα συζητάμε.

Οι παρωπίδες δεν είναι εξ ορισμού. Η παρωπίδα δεν πάει παρέα με τη γνήσια επιστήμη. Επιστήμονας με παρωπίδες έχει (προσωρινά, ελπίζουμε) αποποιηθεί την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα.

Πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχουν θεωρίες που αμφισβητούνται από πολλούς και υποστηρίζονται από πολλούς άλλους επιστήμονες. Είναι η περίπτωση που λέμε «The jury is still out on that one». Δεν έχουμε ακούσει την τελευταία λέξη για το θέμα. Και ο καθένας μας, ανάλογα με τις γνώσεις του και τις τάσεις του, διαλέγει στρατόπεδο. Αν οι πολύπλευρες γνώσεις συνοδεύουν τις τάσεις, έχει καλώς. Αν οι τάσεις επιλέγουν τις γνώσεις, έχει κακώς. Παρωπίδες έχουμε αν αρνείσαι να εμβαθύνεις στο επιχείρημα του άλλου και να το αντικρούσεις με όσο γίνεται πιο έγκυρα (ευρύτερα αποδεκτά) επιχειρήματα.

*Αλλά το παράδειγμα από πάνω, τα λέει όλα.*

Τέλος, το να πει κάποιος ότι μια θεωρία είναι η αστρολογία και μια θεωρία είναι η αστρονομία, αυτό είναι τσουβάλιασμα (όχι «τσουβαλοποίηση», καλύτερα «τσουβάλιασμα»).

Προσθήκη: Ωχ, έπεσαν και πέντε σελίδες με ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, σήμερα δεν δέχεται, ας πούμε, την αστρολογία (και υποθέτω ότι δεν θα τη δεχτεί ποτέ).


Εάν στο παράδειγμα που φέρνεις υπάρχει αλήθεια, θα αναγκαστεί να την δεχτεί. Αλλιώς όχι. Αυτό που ψάχνουμε είναι η Αλήθεια. Είναι πάντα Μία, κι ας την βλέπει ο καθένας από διαφορετική σκοπιά. Δεν αλλάζει.


nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, αυτό που ξεχωρίζει τον πραγματικό επιστήμονα από τον τσαρλατάνο είναι ότι ο πρώτος επιθυμεί την αλήθεια.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ λίγοι αυτοί που πραγματικά είναι διατεθειμένοι να την ψάξουν και να θυσιάσουν τα πάντα γι' αυτή. Γιατί όταν έχεις χτίσει έναν ολόκληρο εαυτό και μια ζωή πάνω σε ένα ψέμα, θα δεχτείς αυτό που καταρρίπτει το ψέμα σου και που ενδεχομένως ισοδυναμεί με υπαρξιακή κατάρρευση; (αν βέβαια θεωρείς ότι είσαι οι ιδέες σου).


nickel said:


> Μπορεί κάποιοι ή πολλοί επιστήμονες να ζουν, για λίγο ή πολύ, σε μια πλάνη, να υποστηρίζουν πεισματικά απόψεις που καταρρίπτονται από νέα δεδομένα, να ξεπουλιούνται μερικοί σε ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα. Όμως ο κορμός της επιστημονικής κοινότητας επιθυμεί την αλήθεια. Και αργά ή γρήγορα εκεί καταλήγει.


Και μ' αυτό συμφωνώ. 


nickel said:


> Οι παρωπίδες δεν είναι εξ ορισμού. Η παρωπίδα δεν πάει παρέα με τη γνήσια επιστήμη. Επιστήμονας με παρωπίδες έχει (προσωρινά, ελπίζουμε) αποποιηθεί την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα.


Οι παρωπίδες υπάρχουν μέσα στον κάθε άνθρωπο, στο DNA του, αν θες και δεν πέφτουν τόσο εύκολα. Ο κάθε ένας βλέπει τα πράγματα από τη δική του σκοπιά, γιατί δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να κάνει αλλιώς. Από μία άποψη, αυτό είναι μια παρωπίδα, γιατί δεν μπορεί ποτέ να ξεφύγει από τον εαυτό του και να τα δει με τα μάτια του διπλανού του ή του συνόλου. Αυτό που λέω βέβαια, είναι λίγο ακραίο (ή άπεφθο, θέλει λίγο αραίωμα, αλλά παρουσιάζει καθαρά αυτό που προσπαθώ να επικοινωνήησω). Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, το ρεύμα της *εξέλιξης *μας πάει μπροστά και σιγά σιγά σιγά πέφτουν και οι παρωπίδες που είναι δυνατό εκείνη τη στιγμή να πέσουν. Ο καθένας κάνει ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί.


nickel said:


> Πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχουν θεωρίες που αμφισβητούνται από πολλούς και υποστηρίζονται από πολλούς άλλους επιστήμονες. Είναι η περίπτωση που λέμε «The jury is still out on that one». Δεν έχουμε ακούσει την τελευταία λέξη για το θέμα. Και ο καθένας μας, ανάλογα με τις γνώσεις του και τις τάσεις του, διαλέγει στρατόπεδο.


Σύμφωνοι. 


nickel said:


> Αν οι πολύπλευρες γνώσεις συνοδεύουν τις τάσεις, έχει καλώς. Αν οι τάσεις επιλέγουν τις γνώσεις, έχει κακώς. Παρωπίδες έχουμε αν αρνείσαι να εμβαθύνεις στο επιχείρημα του άλλου και να το αντικρούσεις με όσο γίνεται πιο έγκυρα (ευρύτερα αποδεκτά) επιχειρήματα.


Ένας επιστήμονας, φιλόσοφος ή ερευνητής της αλήθειας, δεν μπορεί να είναι διασπασμένος. Κι ούτε είναι υποχρεωμένος να δεχτεί κάτι επειδή έτσι λένε οι άλλοι. Επιλέγει τον δρόμο του, ερευνά, τεκμηριώνει. Αρκεί να μην κλείνει τα μάτια του σε στοιχεία που ενδεχομένως καταρρίπτουν αυτό που έχει χτίσει ή που θέλει να αποδείξει. 


nickel said:


> Τέλος, το να πει κάποιος ότι μια θεωρία είναι η αστρολογία και μια θεωρία είναι η αστρονομία, αυτό είναι τσουβάλιασμα (όχι «τσουβαλοποίηση», καλύτερα «τσουβάλιασμα»).


Αυτό είναι πραγματικά κάτι που με ενοχλεί όταν μου το λένε, γιατί δεν είναι αλήθεια. Οτιδήποτε δεν συμφωνεί με το επικρατούν συλλογικό πρότυπο της πραγματικότητας (paradigm) εξοβελίζεται αυτομάτως στο πεδίο της αστρολογίας και της προκατάληψης (ή της τρέλας ενίοτε). Εγώ μίλησα όμως για πανσπερμία και "δεν είναι στα γονίδιά μας", δηλ. για ιδέες και απόψεις διατυπωμένες από αναγνωρισμένους και σοβαρούς επιστήμονες και διαβασμένα από πολύ κόσμο (τα συγκεκριμένα τα πετυχαίνεις στην βιβλιοθήκη της γειτονιάς σου (όχι της Ελληνικής ομολογουμένως)). Δεν μίλησα για την κυρία που όταν έπαιρνε το πρόγευμά της ο αστεροειδής Δήμητρα ήταν σε σύνοδο με τον Κρόνο και σε τετράγωνο με τον αστεροειδή Ομελέττα και γι΄ αυτό τα κορν-φλέικς της ήταν μπαγιάτικα και τα αυγά της κλούβια και την έτρεχαν στο νοσοκομείο.

Τέλος, αναρωτιέμαι, οι επιστήμονες δεν έχουν κουραστεί με μια θεωρία, η οποία έχει εδώ και αιώνες τόσα πολλά προβλήματα; Γιατί η θεωρία της εξέλιξης έχει πολλά προβλήματα, απ’ ότι μου έχουν πει. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να αρχίσουμε να κοιτάμε και αλλού; Αλλά αν οι μεν τρώνε το χρόνο τους για να πείσουν τους άλλους ότι ο Θεός δημιούργησε τον άνθρωπο έτσι όπως φαντάζονται ότι το λέει η Γένεση και οι δε τον δικό τους για να πείσουν τους άλλους ότι δεν υπάρχει Θεός, ε, πώς να βρεθεί χρόνος, για να κοιτάξουν κι αλλού…


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Βλέπεις γιατί το αναφέρω αυτό το παράδειγμα: όταν ήταν άσημος πιτσιρικάς μπορούσε να δημοσιεύει, και αφού απάντησε στις κριτικές αναγνωρίστηκε και ως σπουδαίος επιστήμονας και κέρδισε το Νόμπελ. Όταν όμως, ενώ ήταν ήδη Νομπελίστας, άρχισε να λέει μη επιστημονικές μπούρδες το όνομά του δε σήμαινε τίποτα.


Α! Έτσι το ερμηνεύεις εσύ το συμβάν. Εγώ τον τύπο που ανέφερες δεν τον ξέρω. Και γενικά πλέον δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτά τα θέματα τόσο πολύ όσο παλιά, ελλείψει χρόνου. Αλλά, έτσι όπως διάβαζα αυτά που μας έλεγες, κατάλαβα ότι ο τυπάκος έφτασε σε ένα όριο που για την επιστημονική κοινότητα είναι ταμπού κι εκεί ήρθε η πτώση. Αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι έλεγε.


agezerlis said:


> Το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο ασφαλώς και παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο: το θέμα όμως είναι ότι αν αυτά που λες είναι σοβαρά τότε μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχεις πείσει την κοινότητα.


Φαντάζομαι ότι αργά ή γρήγορα, η αλήθεια θα λάμψει.


agezerlis said:


> Έδιτ: σχετικά με το Γαλιλαίο, τον Κοπέρνικο κ.λπ. ανεβάζω ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί γιατί τα όσα παπαγαλίζει τόσος πολύς κόσμος πάνω στο θέμα είναι πολύ επιφανειακά.


Είναι κι αυτό, μια θεωρία :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

@Agezerlis: Τώρα άνοιξα το σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia για τον Josephson. Αντιγράφω και προσυπογράφω:

He has said that one of his guiding principles has been nullius in verba (take nobody's word), saying that "*if scientists as a whole denounce an idea, this should not necessarily be taken as proof that the said idea is absurd; rather, one should examine carefully the alleged grounds for such opinions and judge how well these stand up to detailed scrutiny.*"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_David_Josephson


Δια στόματος Νομπελίστα, παρακαλώ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2008)

Ωραία. Η θεωρία ότι η γη είναι 6000 ετών είναι παράλογη γιατί βάσει διαφόρων μεθόδων χρονολόγησης που βασίζονται σε φυσικά φαινόμενα και στις ιδιότητες της ύλης έχουν βρεθεί πετρώματα ηλικίας εκατομμυρίων ετών.
Η θεωρία ότι ο άνθρωπος συνύπαρξε με το δεινόσαυρο είναι παράλογη, μεταξύ άλλων, για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Φαντάζομαι ότι γεωλόγοι και παλαιοντολόγοι μπορούν να τα εξηγήσουν καλύτερα από μένα. 

Οι υποστηρικτές της θεωρίας της Βίβλου, για παράδειγμα, θεωρούν αστήρικτη τη θεωρία του Δαρβίνου γιατί τους διώχνει τους πιστούς από τις εκκλησίες. Επιστήμη, κανείς;


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 10, 2008)

Απαντώ σχετικά με το nullius in verba. Αυτό δεν είναι του Josephson, αλλά είναι το μότο της Royal Society (και κάτι το οποίο πιστεύει ολόκληρη η επιστημονική κοινότητα):

Ac ne forte roges quo me duce, quo lare tuter, nullius addictus iurare in verba magistri, quo me cumque rapit tempestas, deferor hospes.

["And lest by chance you ask by which leader, by which household god (i.e., by which school of thought) I am sheltered, I, bound to swear according to the dictates/prescribed formula (literally, 'into the words') of no (particular) master, am carried off as a guest, whithersoever the storm takes me."]

και είναι τσιτάτο του Οράτιου.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δυστυχώς ο Josephson (και δεν είναι ο μόνος) δεν ακολουθεί πια τις επιταγές της έντιμης και ποιοτικής επιστήμης, οι οποίες συνεπάγονται ότι χρησιμοποιούμε την παρούσα επιστήμη για να παραγάγουμε νέα επιστήμη, καθώς δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή. Τώρα εσύ Ambrose θέλεις σώνει και καλά να βρεις ήρωες κυνηγημένους από το κακό επιστημονικό κατεστημένο, κάτι που σημαίνει πως θα τους βρεις όπου κι αν κοιτάξεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Απαντώ σχετικά με το nullius in verba. Αυτό δεν είναι του Josephson, αλλά είναι το μότο της Royal Society (και κάτι το οποίο πιστεύει ολόκληρη η επιστημονική κοινότητα):



Ναι, και; Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος υιοθετεί και κάνει δήλωση. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Επίσης, εγώ έκανα σε bold τη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση που έρχεται μετά: *"if scientists as a whole denounce an idea, this should not necessarily be taken as proof that the said idea is absurd; rather, one should examine carefully the alleged grounds for such opinions and judge how well these stand up to detailed scrutiny."

*


agezerlis said:


> ...κάτι που σημαίνει πως θα τους βρεις όπου κι αν κοιτάξεις.



Αυτό θα μπορούσα να το πω κι εγώ για εσένα και για τον οποιονδήποτε:
(σου υπενθυμίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα εσύ μου το έδωσες, όχι εγώ.)

"Το γαρ ορών προς το ορώμενον συγγενές και όμοιον ποιησάμενον δει επιβάλλειν τη θέα" (Πλωτίνος, 1.6, 9, 28)

«Never could the eye see the sun if it were not sunlike, nor could a soul see the beautiful if it were not beautiful itself»


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 10, 2008)

Έδωσα ένα παράδειγμα νεαρού επιστήμονα ο οποίος κατάφερε να πείσει όλο το κατεστημένο μέσω της ποιότητας της δουλειάς του. Αυτό έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με ό,τι είχες γράψει εσύ πιο πάνω:

"Οτιδήποτε δεν συμφωνεί με το επικρατούν συλλογικό πρότυπο της πραγματικότητας (paradigm) εξοβελίζεται αυτομάτως στο πεδίο της αστρολογίας και της προκατάληψης (ή της τρέλας ενίοτε)."

Εκτός κι αν με τον όρο paradigm εννοείς π.χ. την κβαντομηχανική. Και πάλι λάθος κάνεις, γιατί με βάση αυτή τη λογική δεν θα είχαμε ποτέ αλλαγή παραδείγματος, δηλαδή κανείς δεν θα είχε πιστέψει ποτέ τη θεωρία της σχετικότητας, την κβαντομηχανική, πιο πρόσφατα την κβαντική θεωρία πεδίου κ.λπ. Όλους τους επιστήμονες που έκαναν θεμελιωδώς νέες ανακαλύψεις θα τους έπαιρναν για τρελούς. Έλα όμως που δεν τους πήραν. 

Εσύ όμως λές το αντίστροφο: για να θεωρούν οι επιστήμονες πως κάτι είναι προκατάληψη ή τρέλα, μάλλον θα είναι σούπερ-καινούριο και επαναστατικό. Αυτό προσπάθησες να κάνεις με τον Josephson, ενώ παράλληλα παραδέχτηκες ότι δεν τον είχες ξανακούσει (αλλά για να του κάνει κριτική το κατεστημένο, κάτι καλό θα έχει κάνει αυτός). Παρεπιμπτόντως, η σελίδα της Wikipedia που παρέθεσες έχει δουλευτεί από τον ίδιο τον Josephson, δηλαδή δεν είναι πάρα πολύ αμερόληπτη:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Brian_David_Josephson

Τέλος πάντων, δεν πρόκειται να σε πείσω, οπότε καλύτερα να σταματήσω.

ΥΓ: Υπάρχουν και άλλα παραδείγματα επιστημόνων που έκαναν ανακαλύψεις που αργότερα οδήγησαν σε Νόμπελ ενώ ήταν νεαροί και εντελώς έξω από το κατεστημένο (π.χ. Gerardus 't Hooft).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Έδωσα ένα παράδειγμα νεαρού επιστήμονα ο οποίος κατάφερε να πείσει όλο το κατεστημένο μέσω της ποιότητας της δουλειάς του. Αυτό έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με ό,τι είχες γράψει εσύ πιο πάνω:
> 
> "Οτιδήποτε δεν συμφωνεί με το επικρατούν συλλογικό πρότυπο της πραγματικότητας (paradigm) εξοβελίζεται αυτομάτως στο πεδίο της αστρολογίας και της προκατάληψης (ή της τρέλας ενίοτε)."
> 
> ...



Φυσικά, μπορείς να πιστεύεις ό,τι θέλεις προσωπικά για τον εαυτό σου και να έχεις όποια κοσμοθεωρία θέλεις εσύ για τον εαυτό σου. Αλλά για αυτά που έχω πει εγώ, όχι. Μου τα περνάς through the looking glass. Εκτός κι αν εγώ δεν ήμουν σαφής. 

Ίσως αύριο που θα βρω χρόνο να τα ξαναπούμε. Τώρα στο σημείο του κόσμου που βρίσκομαι εγώ, είναι καιρός για ανάπαυση...


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Επίσης, εγώ έκανα σε bold τη συγκεκριμένη δήλωση που έρχεται μετά: *"if scientists as a whole denounce an idea, this should not necessarily be taken as proof that the said idea is absurd; rather, one should examine carefully the alleged grounds for such opinions and judge how well these stand up to detailed scrutiny."*


*
Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με αυτό, αλλά γυρνάμε γύρω-γύρω. Με ασέβεια προς τα δικά σας ωράρια, θέλω να πω ότι κάποιοι από εμάς, που είμαστε έξω από τις θετικές επιστήμες αλλά τις χαιρόμαστε καθημερινά (βγάζουμε ακτινογραφίες, ταξιδεύουμε με αεροπλάνα, παίζουμε στα κομπιούτερ μας), τείνουμε να θεωρούμε ότι, εκεί που συμφωνούν ή διαφωνούν οι scientists as a whole, το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν δίκιο παρά να έχουν άδικο. Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν κάνουν μια στραβοτιμονιά, αυτό δεν ακυρώνει τη σταθερή πρόοδο της επιστήμης. Οπότε, εγώ που είμαι άσχετος με τις θετικές επιστήμες επιλέγω να τους ακούω. Από την άλλη, για την απόρριψη κάποιων ψευδοεπιστημών φτάνουν και οι δικές μου γνώσεις.

Και η πρόκλησή μου πριν έλεγε: ποια θεωρία υπάρχει που απορρίπτουν συλλήβδην και που θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να εξετάσουν περισσότερο; Αλλά, μη μου πεις την πανσπερμία, γιατί με αφήνει αδιάφορο. Εκτός του ότι ο αντίλογος βρίσκεται στη σελίδα της Wikipedia, δεν βλέπω γιατί μας αφορά σε σχέση με ό,τι ακολούθησε.*


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και η πρόκλησή μου πριν έλεγε: ποια θεωρία υπάρχει που απορρίπτουν συλλήβδην και που θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να εξετάσουν περισσότερο;


Δεν τίθεται ζήτημα θεωρίας που απορρίπτουν, αλλά θεωρίας που έχουν δεχτεί και την οποία εξακολουθούν να υπερασπίζονται παρά τα σοβαρότατα προβλήματά της. Εάν δεν θες να κοιτάξεις πουθενά αλλού, τι καινούργιο θα βρεις. 


nickel said:


> Αλλά, μη μου πεις την πανσπερμία, γιατί με αφήνει αδιάφορο.


Και εγώ τώρα τι να κάνω; Απ' όσο ξέρω, οι βασικές θεωρίες για την προέλευση του ανθρώπου είναι η δαρβινική/νεοδαρβινική θεωρία, ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός και η πανσπερμία. Διάλεξε και πάρε. Και δεν ξέρω και κατά πόσο είναι ανάγκη να ισχύει μόνο η μία απ΄ αυτές. Όλες μπορεί να έχουν μέσα τους σπέρματα αλήθειας.


nickel said:


> Εκτός του ότι ο αντίλογος βρίσκεται στη σελίδα της Wikipedia, δεν βλέπω γιατί μας αφορά σε σχέση με ό,τι ακολούθησε.


Εδώ με έχασες.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 10, 2008)

Το διάβασα στην Καθημερινή και έχει σχέση με αυτό που συζητάμε αλλά για να αποφύγουμε τα πιθανά λάθη στη μετάφραση έψαξα και το βρήκα στο TimesOnline. 
_*
Leading geneticist Steve Jones says human evolution is over*

Human evolution is grinding to a halt because of a shortage of older fathers in the West, according to a leading genetics expert. 
Fathers over the age of 35 are more likely to pass on mutations, according to Professor Steve Jones, of University College London. 
Speaking today at a UCL lecture entitled “Human evolution is over” Professor Jones will argue that there were three components to evolution – natural selection, mutation and random change. “Quite unexpectedly, we have dropped the human mutation rate because of a change in reproductive patterns,” Professor Jones told The Times. 
“Human social change often changes our genetic future,” he said, citing marriage patterns and contraception as examples. Although chemicals and radioactive pollution could alter genetics, one of the most important mutation triggers is advanced age in men. 
This is because cell divisions in males increase with age. “Every time there is a cell division, there is a chance of a mistake, a mutation, an error,” he said. “For a 29-year old father [the mean age of reproduction in the West] there are around 300 divisions between the sperm that made him and the one he passes on – each one with an opportunity to make mistakes. 
“For a 50-year-old father, the figure is well over a thousand. A drop in the number of older fathers will thus have a major effect on the rate of mutation.” 
Professor Jones added: “In the old days, you would find one powerful man having hundreds of children.” He cites the fecund Moulay Ismail of Morocco, who died in the 18th century, and is reputed to have fathered 888 children. To achieve this feat, Ismail is thought to have copulated with an average of about 1.2 women a day over 60 years. 
Another factor is the weakening of natural selection. “In ancient times half our children would have died by the age of 20. Now, in the Western world, 98 per cent of them are surviving to 21.” 
Decreasing randomness is another contributing factor. “Humans are 10,000 times more common than we should be, according to the rules of the animal kingdom, and we have agriculture to thank for that. Without farming, the world population would probably have reached half a million by now – about the size of the population of Glasgow. 
“Small populations which are isolated can evolve at random as genes are accidentally lost. World-wide, all populations are becoming connected and the opportunity for random change is dwindling. History is made in bed, but nowadays the beds are getting closer together. We are mixing into a global mass, and the future is brown.” _

Κατάλαβα καλά οτι η τεκνοποίηση σε προχωρημένη ηλικία θεωρείται ευνοϊκή για την εξέλιξη λόγω των μεταλλάξεων του σπέρματος; Παράξενο μου φαίνεται, θα έλεγε κανείς οτι ευνοεί τον εκφυλισμό του είδους και την εμφάνιση περισσότερων ασθενειών που σχετίζονται με αυτόν και όχι την εξέλιξη. Επιπλέον, είχα την εντύπωση οτι οι άνθρωποι (άντρες και γυναίκες) τείνουν να τεκνοποιούν σε όλο και μεγαλύτερη ηλικία στις μέρες μας.


----------



## curry (Oct 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> “For a 29-year old father [the mean age of reproduction in the West] (...)
> 
> Επιπλέον, είχα την εντύπωση οτι οι άνθρωποι (άντρες και γυναίκες) τείνουν να τεκνοποιούν σε όλο και μεγαλύτερη ηλικία στις μέρες μας.



Πού είναι όλοι αυτοί οι 29χρονοι άντρες που σπέρνουν παιδιά στην Δύση;!;  Εδώ δεν βρίσκουμε γκόμενο σ' αυτή την ηλικία, με τα νεύρα μας παίζει;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 10, 2008)

Tο άρθρο όλο, από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, είναι μια άπεφθη (sic) εικασία. Curry: όταν το έλεγε, μάλλον τους Αμερικάνους είχε κατά νου. Ο κόσμος στην Αμερική και στη Δύση γενικότερα τεκνοποιεί από πιο μικρές ηλικίες. Πολλά μωρά.

Δυστυχώς, στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα γεροντισμού. Το 17% του πληθυσμού είναι υπερήλικες (τεράστιο νούμερο). Τι περιμένεις... 

Άρα, με το σκεπτικό του ο Ελληνικός πληθυσμός θα συντείνει σημαντικά στην εξέλιξη του ανθρωπίνου είδους. Τι λαμπρό μέλλον μας περιμένει!


----------



## panadeli (Oct 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω την απόδοση «η επιβίωση των ανταγωνιστικότερων» για το survival of the fittest



Κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το βλέπω. 
Συνήθως το survival of the fittest αποδίδεται ως "επιβίωση του ικανότερου". Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει καθιερωθεί ως ελληνική απόδοση του όρου "fitness" ο νεολογισμός "αρμοστικότητα". Δεν έχω πάντως (μάλλον ευτυχώς) συναντήσει κάποιον βιολόγο αρκετά συνεπή ώστε να πει (ή, ακόμη περισσότερο, να γράψει) "επιβίωση του πιο αρμοστικού" ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εμένα πάντως αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης των ειδών είναι ότι έχουν περάσει αιώνες, έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο να αναπαράγουν τις συνθήκες του μπιγκ-μπαγκ (ή να φιλοδοξούν να το κάνουν) κι ακόμα δεν έχουν καταφέρει να *αποδείξουν* τη Δαρβινική θεωρία.




Μπαίνω με λίγη καθυστέρηση στην κουβέντα, γιατί υπάρχει ένα σημαντικό σημείο που αναφέρει κανα-δυο φορές ο φίλτατος Ambrose και χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση. 

Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "_απόδειξη_ μιας επιστημονικής θεωρίας"; Στις φυσικές επιστήμες η λέξη απόδειξη δεν έχει ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία με εκείνη που έχει στα μαθηματικά (δέχομαι ορισμένα αξιώματα ως αληθή, και μέσω λογικών βημάτων αποδεικνύω ως αληθή κάθε πρόταση που συμφωνεί με τα αξιώματά μου και ως αναληθή κάθε πρόταση που διαφωνεί).
Στη φυσική, στη χημεία, στη βιολογία, η έννοια της απόδειξης μιας θεωρίας στην πραγματικότητα σημαίνει "πειραματική ή παρατηρησιακή επιβεβαίωση των προβλέψεων της θεωρίας". Μια επιστημονική θεωρία θεωρείται προβληματική εάν υπάρχουν πειράματα ή παρατηρήσεις που έρχονται σε αντίθεση με τις προβλέψεις της.

Η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου είναι ίσως η πιο "αποδεδειγμένη" βασική θεωρία των φυσικών επιστημών, διότι, έπειτα από ενάμισι αιώνα, δεν έχει ακόμη γίνει καμία παρατήρηση και κανένα πείραμα που να αντίκειται στις προβλέψεις της. Αντιθέτως, ο βασικός συλλογισμός της, η φυσική επιλογή, είναι σχεδόν αυταπόδεικτος, επιβεβαιώνεται δε από απειράριθμες παρατηρήσεις. Οι κύριοι πολέμιοι της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου είναι είτε άνθρωποι που προέρχονται από τον χώρο της θρησκείας είτε άνθρωποι που δεν την έχουν διδαχθεί ποτέ σωστά και έχουν σχηματίσει μια στρεβλή εικόνα της.

Κατά ειρωνικό τρόπο, αντιπαραβάλλοντας τη θεωρία του big bang στη θεωρία του Δαρβίνου δίνει κανείς ένα καλό επιχείρημα στους δαρβινιστές, διότι η θεωρία του big bang αφήνει σήμερα ορισμένα σημαντικότατα κενά (π.χ. οι φυσικοί δεν έχουν ακόμη καταφέρει να εξηγήσουν ικανοποιητικά τη φύση και την προέλευση της σκοτεινής ενέργειας -σε αυτό μάλιστα κυρίως αποσκοπεί το πείραμα που τρέχει αυτές τις μέρες στο CERN), κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με τη δαρβινική θεωρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου είναι ίσως η πιο "αποδεδειγμένη" βασική θεωρία των φυσικών επιστημών, διότι, έπειτα από ενάμισι αιώνα, δεν έχει ακόμη γίνει καμία παρατήρηση και κανένα πείραμα που να αντίκειται στις προβλέψεις της. Αντιθέτως, ο βασικός συλλογισμός της, η φυσική επιλογή, είναι σχεδόν αυταπόδεικτος, επιβεβαιώνεται δε από απειράριθμες παρατηρήσεις. Οι κύριοι πολέμιοι της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου είναι είτε άνθρωποι που προέρχονται από τον χώρο της θρησκείας είτε άνθρωποι που δεν την έχουν διδαχθεί ποτέ σωστά και έχουν σχηματίσει μια στρεβλή εικόνα της.



Απ' όσο ξέρω, λείπει η βασικότερη απόδειξη όλων, ήτοι ότι δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα απόδειξη για τον κοινό πρόγονο ανθρώπου/πιθήκου ακόμα, ενώ και για άλλα είδη λείπουν πολλά από τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια. Τέλος, υπάρχουν και πολλά και σοβαρότατα επιχειρήματα άλλου τύπου από επιστήμονες κατά της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου (όπως π.χ. το γεγονός ότι οι πιθανότητες να έχει συμβεί η εξέλιξη όπως λέει αυτός είναι όχι απλά αστρονομικές, αλλά τρελά αστρονομικές, και άλλα πολλά.)

Ειλικρινά, δεν βλέπω πώς η φυσική επιλογή είναι αυταπόδεικτη. Ίσως να είναι για τα ζώα. Ο άνθρωπος όμως είναι ζώο; Έχει προέλθει από εκεί; (αν θεωρήσουμε βέβαια ότι άνθρωπος=σώμα).

Εμένα όλο αυτό μου φαίνεται ένα αυθαίρετο πράγμα και μέχρι να βρεθούν ουσιαστικές αποδείξεις (απολιθώματα κλπ), καθώς και να καταρριφθούν τα σοβαρά επιχειρήματα εναντίον της, παραμένει μια αναπόδεικτη θεωρία. Και ούτε πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει σοβαρός επιστήμονας που θα πει με αντικειμενικότητα ότι η θεωρία αυτή έχει αποδειχτεί και γι' αυτό άλλωστε κατά καιρούς βγαίνουν και διάφορα παρακλάδια που προσπαθούν να την ενισχύσουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Κι εδώ μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία, κι εδώ.

Αυτά είναι τα λίγα που ξέρω. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν κι άλλα πολλά.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 15, 2008)

Το (χιλιοειπωμένο) επιχείρημα περί πιθανοτήτων της εξέλιξης μου θύμισε τις παρακάτω παρατηρήσεις του Richard Feynman:

"You know, the most amazing thing happened to me tonight. I was coming here, on the way to the lecture, and I came in through the parking lot. And you won’t believe what happened. I saw a car with the license plate ARW 357. Can you imagine? Of all the millions of license plates in the state, what was the chance that I would see that particular one tonight? Amazing!"


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ειλικρινά, δεν βλέπω πώς η φυσική επιλογή είναι αυταπόδεικτη.



Κανείς δεν είπε ότι η φυσική επιλογή είναι αυταπόδεικτη. Ούτε η κβαντομηχανική είναι αυταπόδεικτη. Αυτό που είπαν όμως αρκετοί σ' αυτό το νήμα είναι ότι οι επιστημονικές θεωρίες δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας συνωμοσίας του κατεστημένου αλλά οι καλύτερες λύσεις που έχει η ανθρωπότητα προς το παρόν.

Μία ακόμα παρατήρηση: η θεωρία της εξέλιξης δεν ταυτίζεται με τη φυσική επιλογή. Όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, κανένας σοβαρός επιστήμονας δεν διαφωνεί με την εξέλιξη. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν σοβαροί επιστήμονες που διαφωνούν με την αυστηρή φυσική επιλογή. Το πιο διάσημο παράδειγμα είναι το περίφημο άρθρο των Gould/Lewontin.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 15, 2008)

Να απαντήσω εν συντομία στα επιχειρήματα του Ambrose:

1. Απολιθώματα έχουν βρεθεί πάμπολλα, τόσο των άμεσων προγόνων του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου, όσο και των κοινών προγόνων του ανθρώπου και των σύγχρονων πιθήκων. Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν βρεθεί απολιθώματα για όλα τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια που μπορείς να φανταστείς δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα κατά της θεωρίας. Είναι απλή συνέπεια του γεγονότος ότι για να απολιθωθεί ένα οστό απαιτούνται ειδικές συνθήκες, για να βρεις δε ένα θαμμένο απολιθωμένο οστό χρειάζεσαι και μια γερή δόση τύχης. Αντιθέτως, τα απολιθώματα που έχουν βρεθεί αποτελούν όντως αποδείξεις υπέρ της θεωρίας, και μάλιστα συντριπτικές. Ποια άλλη θεωρία, λ.χ., μπορεί να εξηγήσει τα απολιθώματα του _Homo erectus_, του _Homo habilis_, του _Australopithecus afarensis_ κλπ;

2. Ναι, ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο.

3. Η θεωρία της απιθανότητας επίσης δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα κατά της δαρβινικής θεωρίας. Για παράδειγμα, η ίδια η γένεση του σύμπαντος υπήρξε ένα εξαιρετικά απίθανο συμβάν, τάξεις μεγέθους πιο απίθανο από ό,τι η δημιουργία της ζωής από άβια ύλη. Εντούτοις, δεν πιστεύω να αρνείσαι την ύπαρξή του σύμπαντος. Η δημιουργία έμβιας ύλης από άβια ήταν όντως ένα πολύ απίθανο συμβάν, όμως μην ξεχνάς ότι χρειάστηκε να συμβεί μονάχα μία φορά. Και από το γεγονός και μόνο ότι η ζωή υπάρχει σήμερα, γνωρίζουμε ότι όντως κάποτε συνέβη.
Η εξέλιξη των ζωντανών οργανισμών μέσω της φυσικής επιλογής, από την άλλη, η ουσία δηλαδή της δαρβινικής θεωρίας, είναι κάτι που όχι μόνο δεν είναι απίθανο, αλλά αντιθέτως είναι εντελώς αναπόφευκτο. 

4. _Σοβαρά_ επιχειρήματα εναντίον της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχουν. Αντιθέτως, σοβαροί επιστήμονες που να την υποστηρίζουν (και να τη θεωρούν πλήρως αποδεδειγμένη) υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί. Αν θες να σου προτείνω έναν, που είναι και πολύ ευανάγνωστος, θα σου προτείνω τον Richard Dawkins και οποιοδήποτε από τα πολλά και συναρπαστικά βιβλία του. Αλλά και το βιβλίο που ανέφερες αρχικά, το Not in our Genes, το έγραψε ο Richard Lewontin, δαρβινιστής βεβαίως βεβαίως.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

panadeli said:


> 1. Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν βρεθεί απολιθώματα για όλα τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια που μπορείς να φανταστείς δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα κατά της θεωρίας.



Όχι; Μα η συγκεκριμένη θεωρία πάνω σε αυτό βασίζεται: στα ενδιάμεσα στάδια που δείχνουν που έγινε το πέρασμα από μια μορφή ζωής στην άλλη. Χωρίς αυτό, πάπαλα. Κι αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα των Δαρβινιστών σήμερα. Ότι τους κρίκους της συγκεκριμένης αλυσίδας τους ψάχνουνε αλλά δεν τους βρίσκουνε. Ειδικά για τον άνθρωπο, αλλά και για άλλα είδη.


panadeli said:


> 2. Ναι, ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο.



Όχι για μένα. Και ούτε αυτό είναι κάτι που μπορεί να απαντήσει η επιστήμη προς το παρόν, αν και υπάρχουν έρευνες οι οποίες αποδεικνύουν ότι ο νους δεν είναι μέσα στο σώμα ή ότι μπορεί και προβάλλεται (αυτό λύνει και το παλιό φιλοσοφικό δίλημμα).


panadeli said:


> 3. Η θεωρία της απιθανότητας επίσης δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα κατά της δαρβινικής θεωρίας.


Ήταν ένα από τα πολλά επιχειρήματα που ανέφερα *ενδεικτικά*. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα, τα οποία δεν θυμάμαι και τα οποία δεν έχω και το χρόνο ή το ενδιαφέρον να κάτσω αυτή τη στιγμή να ψάξω. Θυμάμαι π.χ. κάτι για το ανθρώπινο μάτι και τον μηχανισμό του που αποκλείει τα πράγματα να έχουν εξελιχθεί όπως λένε οι Δαρβινιστές. Αλλά περισσότερα στοιχεία δεν έχω. Θα βρεις όμως στη βιβλιογραφία που σου έδωσα. 


panadeli said:


> 4. _Σοβαρά_ επιχειρήματα εναντίον της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχουν.


Το αν υπάρχουν είναι ένα πράγμα, το αν θέλεις να τα δεχτείς ή να τα ελέγξεις είναι ένα άλλο.


panadeli said:


> Αντιθέτως, σοβαροί επιστήμονες που να την υποστηρίζουν (και να τη θεωρούν πλήρως αποδεδειγμένη) υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί. Αν θες να σου προτείνω έναν, που είναι και πολύ ευανάγνωστος, θα σου προτείνω τον Richard Dawkins και οποιοδήποτε από τα πολλά και συναρπαστικά βιβλία του.


Δεν θεωρώ τον Ντώκινς σοβαρό επιστήμονα και δεν είμαι ο μόνος.


panadeli said:


> Αλλά και το βιβλίο που ανέφερες αρχικά, το Not in our Genes, το έγραψε ο Richard Lewontin, δαρβινιστής βεβαίως βεβαίως.



Ναι, και;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2008)

Αν ο άνθρωπος δεν ήταν ζώο, δε θα μαχόταν καθημερινά για την επιβίωσή του με αποτέλεσμα:
α) να προσαρμόζεται στο φυσικό περιβάλλον του (όπως οι πολικές αρκούδες, για παράδειγμα, που έχουν μακρύ λαιμό για να φτάνουν το θήραμά τους κάτω από τον πάγο, ή όπως οι τερμίτες, που φτιάχνουν το σπίτι τους)

β) να αγωνίζεται για την επιβίωσή του, με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνει τροφή από άλλους (παιδιά πεθαίνουν στην Αφρική), να σκοτώνει συνανθρώπους του (π.χ. για να τους κληρονομήσει), να συσσωρεύει πλούτο (βλέπε πόσο κάνει η μίτρα του κάθε Μητροπολίτη), να επιτίθεται για να προστατέψει τα παιδιά του (γονείς που κλέβουν όταν δεν έχουν για να τα ζήσουν)

Τέλος, αυτή η συζήτηση για το αν ο άνθρωπος είναι ή όχι ζώο μου έφερε στο μυαλό το βιβλίο _Ισμαήλ_. Εκεί λοιπόν, ο γορίλας που μιλάει λέει (περίπου): «όταν δημιουργήθηκε ο κόσμος, η αμοιβάδα έφτασε στην άκρη της λεκάνης όπου ζούσε, είδε ότι δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στον κόσμο και σκέφτηκε "εγώ είμαι το ανώτερο είδος της δημιουργίας"». 

Οι άνθρωποι είναι πια ψηλότεροι, ομορφότεροι, δυνατότεροι από ό,τι ήταν παλιά (εκτός αν κανείς πιστεύει στους Ελοχίμ και τους Νεφελίμ, οπότε το επιχείρημά μου δεν έχει νόημα), καθώς και σε πολλά πράγματα ικανότεροι. Πέρα, επομένως, από τα απολιθώματα, έχουμε και το εδώ και τώρα. Αν αυτό δεν είναι ισχυρό επιχείρημα υπέρ της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης, τότε δεν ξέρω τι είναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Καλημέρα Παλάβρα!

Κοίτα: έχω ψιλοκουραστεί να το συζητάω κι αισθάνομαι ότι γυρνάμε γύρω από τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Ας πιστέψει κι ας διαλέξει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει. Υλικό για διάβασμα και κριτική σκέψη υπάρχει μπόλικο. Και οι ακραιφνείς δαρβινιστές καλά θα κάνουν να διαβάσουν και τα επιχειρήματα κατά για να έχουν αν μη τι άλλο, μια ιδέα για την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος.

Εκτός θεωρίας εξέλιξης ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης θεωρίας: το πρόβλημα του ανθρώπου είναι ότι πιστεύει ότι είναι ζώο και γι' αυτό φέρεται μερικές φορές σαν ζώο. Όταν ανακαλύψει και εδραιώσει την αληθινή του φύση, λογικά θα πάψει να υπάρχει κι αυτό το πρόβλημα. :)

Χαιρετώ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2008)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!
Κοίτα, εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι ζώο και σε γενικές γραμμές θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δε φέρομαι σαν ζώο (π.χ. δεν μπουφλίζω όποιον έχει κάτι που θέλω :)). Αν όμως ποτέ απειληθεί η επιβίωσή μου, πραγματικά απειληθεί, δεν ξέρω (και δε θέλω ποτέ να μάθω) για τι είμαι ικανή.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 15, 2008)

Φίλε Ambrose δεν έχω σκοπό να αναλωθώ σε μια αδιέξοδη συζήτηση, η οποία μάλιστα είναι πιθανό να πάρει κακή τροπή, οπότε θα αναφερθώ σύντομα σε δύο από τα σημεία που έθιξες και θα αποχωρήσω από τη συζήτηση.

1. Έχει πραγματικά πλάκα μια από τις πιο τρανές αποδείξεις _υπέρ_ της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης να παρουσιάζεται ως επιχείρημα _εναντίον_ της. Το γεγονός ότι έχουν ανακαλυφθεί απολιθώματα για πολλά ενδιάμεσα στάδια μεταξύ διαφόρων ζώντων ειδών (συμπεριλαμβανομένων του ανθρώπου και των πιθήκων) αποτελεί μια από τις πιο τρανταχτές αποδείξεις _υπέρ _της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης. Το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν ανακαλυφθεί απολιθώματα για _όλα_ τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια που θα μπορούσε κανείς να φανταστεί δεν είναι παρά απλή συνέπεια του γεγονότος ότι η απολίθωση είναι ένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Η θεωρία της εξέλιξης προβλέπει ότι κάποια στιγμή στην ιστορία της Γης έζησαν κάποιες ενδιάμεσες μορφές. Δεν προβλέπει ότι πρέπει ντε και καλά να βρούμε απολιθώματα κάθε ενδιάμεσης μορφής. 
Αλήθεια, αν απορρίψουμε τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, πώς θα εξηγήσουμε την παρουσία των απολιθωμάτων που έχουν όντως ανακαλυφθεί; Τα έθαψε ο Θεός για να κάνει πλάκα στους βιολόγους;

2. Επιχειρήματα κατά της εξέλιξης έχουν όντως διατυπωθεί και μάλιστα πολλά, κανένα όμως δεν είναι _σοβαρό_, και όλα έχουν κατά καιρούς καταρριφθεί από τους εξελικτικούς με χαρακτηριστική ευκολία. Κανείς λάθος όταν λες ότι οι δαρβινιστές δεν θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με τα επιχειρήματα κατά της εξέλιξης. Το ακριβώς αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Ορισμένοι μάλιστα, όπως ο Dawkins, ασχολούνται τόσο πολύ με την κατάρριψη των επιχειρημάτων των πολέμιων της εξέλιξης που καταλήγουν να παρεξηγούνται ως φανατικοί ή εξτρεμιστές ή δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο. 

Σε παρέπεμψα στον Dawkins επειδή, πιστεύω, γράφει με τον πιο προσιτό τρόπο για τον μη βιολόγο αναγνώστη. Αν δεν είναι αρκετά σοβαρός για σένα, τότε μήπως να σε παραπέμψω στους George Williams, William Hamilton, Robert Trivers, John Maynard Smith, Desmond Morris, Matt Ridley κ.α.; Αν πάλι προτιμάς την αμερικανική σχολή, υπάρχουν οι Stephen Jay Gould, Ernst Mayr, Edward Wilson, ακόμη και ο Richard Lewontin του Not in our Genes, κι ας μην είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου. Αν όμως δεν θεωρείς τον Dawkins, έναν σπουδαίο και καταξιωμένο ακαδημαϊκό διεθνούς φήμης, σοβαρό επιστήμονα (αλήθεια, ξέρεις γιατί; ), τότε προφανώς δεν θα θεωρείς ούτε εμένα σοβαρό συνομιλητή, οπότε πάω πάσο και αποχωρώ από την κουβέντα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

Χαίρομαι που οι απόψεις του Ambrose, ή, τέλος πάντων, οι απόψεις που μετέφερε εδώ, έγιναν ευκαιρία για τη διατύπωση, με τρόπο πολύ καλογραμμένο και συνοπτικό, θεωριών που μπορεί να τις γνωρίζουμε μέσες άκρες αλλά για τις οποίες δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε ούτε ως ειδικοί ούτε με την ίδια σαφήνεια και βεβαιότητα. Αυτά τα κείμενα (αλλά και κάποιοι χρήσιμοι σύνδεσμοι) εμένα με ωφέλησαν, κι ας έχω διαβάσει τα άντερά μου για αυτά τα θέματα. Γι’ αυτό θα ήθελα να κολλήσω μπραβοστάμπες σε πολλά ποστ, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται.

Ωστόσο, επειδή η συζήτηση γίνεται κυρίως ανάμεσα σε ειδικούς της μιας σχολής και σε έναν άνθρωπο που αναζητά απαντήσεις πέρα από τις ευρύτερα αποδεκτές και αποδειγμένες γνώσεις, στα μάτια των υπολοίπων ο αγώνας είναι άνισος. Η εντύπωση που δίνεται σε μένα είναι ότι η μια πλευρά εκτοξεύει ακτίνες λέιζερ τελευταίας τεχνολογίας και η άλλη προσπαθεί να επιτεθεί/αμυνθεί με πέτρες και ρόπαλα. Αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που δίνεται και οφείλω να το επισημάνω. Όσο κι αν μας θέλγουν θεωρίες αμφισβήτησης της τρέχουσας επιστημονικής γνώσης, θεωρούνται γραφικές μέχρι να γίνουν ευρύτερα αποδεκτές, αν γίνουν ποτέ. Ακόμα και αν έγραφαν εδώ οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι που τις διατύπωσαν και που είναι πιθανό να μπορούν να τις υποστηρίξουν καλύτερα, θα δέχονταν τους μύδρους του κατεστημένου.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν τρύπες ή και σφάλματα στην κατεστημένη γνώση. Επίσης δεν σημαίνει ότι πολλές, οι περισσότερες, από τις θεωρίες αμφισβήτησης δεν θα παραμείνουν για πάντα στο χώρο του γραφικού. Αλλά, επισημαίνω ότι το μίγμα εδώ δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για την επίλυση του θέματος και απλώς μπορεί να αποδειχτεί εκρηκτικό μίγμα.

Να εντοπίσω, για παράδειγμα, ένα σημείο της συζήτησης: είναι ο άνθρωπος ζώο; Αν δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε κοινές απαντήσεις σε τόσο βασικά ερωτήματα, ο σκοπός της συζήτησης θα έπρεπε να είναι να συμφωνήσουμε σε έναν κοινό ορισμό του ζώου και για τη θέση του ανθρώπου σε σχέση με αυτό τον ορισμό. Από τα γραφόμενα, δεν θεωρώ ότι μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε καν σε αυτό το βασικό θέμα. Δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε κοινή διατύπωση για να προχωρήσει παρακάτω η συζήτηση. Ή θα διαλέξουμε τον ορισμό της μιας σχολής ή θα διαλέξουμε τον ορισμό της άλλης. Συγκερασμός δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει. Η μόνη διέξοδος θα ήταν η μία πλευρά να προσηλυτίσει την άλλη. Ωστόσο, αν ο Ambrose είχε μια αμυδρή ελπίδα να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιο με εμένα (ούτε αμυδρή, για παράδειγμα το δίνω), πατάει στα όρια της αρχαιοελληνικής ύβρεως όταν προσπαθεί να πείσει ανθρώπους που έχουν σπουδάσει αυτά ακριβώς τα πράγματα να απαρνηθούν το γερό οικοδόμημα γνώσης που έχουν για χάρη θεωριών για τις οποίες έχουν εφοδιαστεί με όπλα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας.

Η ύβρις είναι μια συμπεριφορά που πρέπει να αποφεύγεται εδώ. Και επιτρέψτε μου να αναπτύξω τη θεωρία μου για τις ιερές αγελάδες που ως τώρα μόνο ιδιωτικά έχω εξηγήσει. Είμαστε βήμα συζητήσεων και οι συμμετοχές είναι εθελοντικές. Η παρουσία και η συμμετοχή ανθρώπων με ειδικευμένες γνώσεις από κάθε χώρο είναι ένα δώρο για όλους μας. Στο χώρο της ειδίκευσής του ο καθένας είναι ιερή αγελάδα. Δηλαδή, ποτέ δεν επιδιώκουμε να υπονομεύσουμε το κύρος του. Ακόμα και αν κάνει κάποιο λάθος (αν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι κάνει λάθος), μπορούμε να του το υποδείξουμε με προσωπικό μήνυμα αντί να τον εκθέσουμε δημόσια για να νιώσουμε τη χαρά ότι τον τσακώσαμε στον ύπνο. Ακόμα και η δημόσια αμφισβήτηση των απόψεων των ιερών αγελάδων πάνω στο θέμα στο οποίο ειδικεύονται πρέπει να γίνεται με πολύ τακτ. Αλλιώς οι ιερές αγελάδες θα πάνε αλλού να βοσκήσουν.

Το τακτ βεβαίως είναι κάτι το οποίο πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζει κάθε μορφή επικοινωνίας σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ. Με όλους. Ίσως θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ασκούμε την αρχή του σεβασμού της προσωπικότητας ακόμα και σε σχέση με άτομα που δεν βρίσκονται στο φόρουμ – όταν για παράδειγμα καυτηριάζουμε τα λάθη κάποιου μεταφραστή ή κάποιας Καλλίστης. Δεν θα συμφωνήσουν όλοι με την άποψή μου (άλλωστε, δεν τηρώ αυτή την αρχή ούτε ο ίδιος). Αλλά, αν το έχουμε υπόψη μας, μπορεί να γίνει μια ενδιαφέρουσα άσκηση ύφους.

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη που υποστήριξα τη μερίδα με την οποία συμφωνούσα και που φλυάρησα και που βγήκα από το θέμα. Και τώρα ξεκλειδώνω πάλι το νήμα και μπορείτε να βγάλετε τα μάτια σας.)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που το ζήτημα τίθεται κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο. Δεν ξέρω σε ποιους ανθρώπους γίνεται αναφορά που έχουν σπουδάσει αυτό το πράγμα. Εδώ πέρα, όπως είπε και ο διαχειριστής κάποτε ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να συμμετέχει με την ανωνυμία του intact. Αλλά επειδή κάποιος εκ των ανωνύμων συμμετεχόντων μπορεί να έχει και διδακτορικό στη Βιολογία δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει οι άλλοι να αποδεχτούν στα τυφλά τις ιδέες του. Οι τίτλοι είναι σεβαστοί, αλλά η ουσία του πράγματος είναι οι ιδέες. Για μένα τουλάχιστον. Αν οι ιδέες στέκουν, αν έχουν ενδιαφέρον, αν λένε κάτι. Εγώ έτσι τα προσεγγίζω τα πράγματα. Στην ουσία τους. Τα άλλα είναι λούστρο.

Λυπάμαι που ακούγονται πράγματα περί «προσηλυτισμού». Για ποιο λόγο θα ενδιέφερε εμένα ή τον οποιονδήποτε να προσηλυτίσει μια ομάδα μεταφραστών και φιλολόγων στη θεωρία του Δαρβίνου ή της πανσπερμίας, αυτό πραγματικά είναι άξιο απορίας και μάλιστα μεγάλης. Εκεί που μπορεί όμως να θεωρηθεί ότι γίνεται προσηλυτισμός είναι όταν ο άλλος έχει εκφράσει και ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση του από την αρχή, έχει πει ότι αυτά τα ρίχνει για προβληματισμό και κουβέντα και κάποιοι επιμένουν ότι δεν είναι έτσι, χωρίς δε να προσθέτουν και κάτι το καινούργιο σε μία συζήτηση η οποία έχει ήδη βγάλει ρυτίδες. Δηλαδή, παντρειά με το ζόρι;

Τέλος, όσον αφορά το τακτ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Σέβομαι και μεταχειρίζομαι τον καθένα με απόλυτο σεβασμό και πάρα πολλή προσοχή, ειδικά σε διαδικτυακά φόρουμ, όπου παρεξηγήσεις γίνονται με περισσή ευκολία. Αλλά ο σεβασμός και το τακτ είναι πράγματα που εξ ορισμού είναι αμοιβαία, είτε ο άλλος στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής είναι ο Δρ. Ντώκινς ο ίδιος, είτε όχι, είτε τον ξέρουμε, είτε δεν τον ξέρουμε, είτε ανώνυμος, είτε επώνυμος. 

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει. 

Και τέλος, υπενθυμίζω, εφόσον το ανωτέρω μήνυμα απευθύνεται και σε εμένα, αν όχι πρωτίστως σε εμένα, ότι ούτε προσωπικά με γνωρίζετε, ούτε το βιογραφικό μου έχετε διαβάσει, όπως ούτε κι εγώ γνωρίζω εσάς προσωπικά ή otherwise.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

Όταν κάνουμε μια συζήτηση, ακόμα και για ένα μεταφραστικό ερώτημα, καταθέτουμε την προσωπική μας άποψη, αυτό που εμείς θεωρούμε ότι είναι το καλύτερο. Στο τέλος της συζήτησης, φεύγει ο καθένας με μια άποψη. Μπορεί να είναι η αρχική του άποψη, μπορεί να έχει ασπαστεί κάποια που θεώρησε καλύτερη, μπορεί να φύγουμε όλοι με τις απόψεις με τις οποίες ήρθαμε, ή να φύγουμε όλοι με την εντύπωση ότι το θέμα μένει ανοιχτό, ότι αργότερα θα δοθεί ίσως η καλύτερη απάντηση. Αν ο Β φύγει με την άποψη του Α, ο Α έχει «προσηλυτίσει» τον Β στην άποψή του, τον έχει προσεταιριστεί. Άρα υπήρξε καλό αποτέλεσμα από τη συζήτηση, αφού ο Β θεωρεί ότι βγήκε κερδισμένος, βρήκε κάτι καλύτερο. Αν από τη συζήτηση φύγουμε όλοι όπως ήρθαμε, κανένας δεν κέρδισε τίποτα. Αυτό απλώς εννοώ με τον «προσηλυτισμό».


----------



## panadeli (Oct 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εκεί που μπορεί όμως να θεωρηθεί ότι γίνεται προσηλυτισμός είναι όταν ο άλλος έχει εκφράσει και ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση του από την αρχή, έχει πει ότι αυτά τα ρίχνει για προβληματισμό και κουβέντα και κάποιοι επιμένουν ότι δεν είναι έτσι, χωρίς δε να προσθέτουν και κάτι το καινούργιο σε μία συζήτηση η οποία έχει ήδη βγάλει ρυτίδες. Δηλαδή, παντρειά με το ζόρι;





Ambrose said:


> Αλλά ο σεβασμός και το τακτ είναι πράγματα που εξ ορισμού είναι αμοιβαία, είτε ο άλλος στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής είναι ο Δρ. Ντώκινς ο ίδιος, είτε όχι, είτε τον ξέρουμε, είτε δεν τον ξέρουμε, είτε ανώνυμος, είτε επώνυμος.




Θέλω κι εγώ να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν είχα κανέναν απολύτως σκοπό ή επιθυμία να θίξω ή να προσβάλω οποιονδήποτε, ούτε να επιβάλω ιδέες δικές μου ή άλλων. 
Στην κουβέντα μπήκα θέλοντας όντως να προσθέσω κάτι καινούργιο, και πιο συγκεκριμένα τι ακριβώς εννοούμε όταν λέμε ότι μια επιστημονική θεωρία είναι "αποδεδειγμένη". Τώρα, αν αναμάσησα πράγματα που είχαν ήδη λεχθεί, δεν το αποκλείω. 
Όσο για το θέμα του σεβασμού και του τακτ, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον προλαλήσαντα και, αν ένιωσε ότι ξεπέρασα κάποια όρια, ζητώ ειλικρινά συγγνώμη, γιατί δεν είχα κανέναν τέτοιο σκοπό. Πάντως από τη δική μου μεριά δεν υπήρξε παρεξήγηση. Έγραψα ότι αποχωρώ από την κουβέντα όχι επειδή θίχτηκα, αλλά επειδή θεώρησα ότι δεν είχα κάτι περισσότερο να προσφέρω στη δεδομένη συζήτηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

OK. No hard feelings. :) 

Χαιρετώ τους λεξιλόγους.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εδώ πέρα, όπως είπε και ο διαχειριστής κάποτε ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να συμμετέχει με την ανωνυμία του intact. Αλλά επειδή κάποιος εκ των ανωνύμων συμμετεχόντων μπορεί να έχει και διδακτορικό στη Βιολογία δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει οι άλλοι να αποδεχτούν στα τυφλά τις ιδέες του.



Μία διευκρίνιση, όχι επί της ουσίας: εγώ (αν και δεν έχω διδακτορικό στη βιολογία) συμμετέχω επώνυμα στη λεξιλογία. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι πρέπει και όλοι όσοι συζητούν μαζί μου να γράφουν επώνυμα ή να αποδέχονται στα τυφλά τις ιδέες μου. Σημαίνει όμως ότι εγώ φέρω την ευθύνη των λόγων μου (τόσο λόγω των σπουδών μου όσο και λόγω του γεγονότος ότι αν κάνω κάποια χοντράδα ή πω κάτι έξυπνο τότε όλοι θα ξέρουν ότι εγώ το έκανα αυτό) κάπως περισσότερο από κάποιον που γράφει ανώνυμα. 

Αυτή είναι μια κάπως γενική παρατήρηση που δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με τον Ambrose.


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2015)

curry said:


> Τέλος, διάβασε ή δες ό,τι μπορείς για την Jane Goodall.


----------

